# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ للاعوام 2017-2018-2019 >  >  اخبار مريخية ورياضية الأحد ٢٧ اكتوبر

## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#عناوين الصحف المريخية الصادرة صباح اليوم الاحد 27 اكتوبر 2019

#صحيفة_الصدى
المريخ يستعيد توازنه بثنائية في شباك الخيالة
اللجنة المنظمه تحول منجد النيل للجنة الانضباط .. والهلال في ضيافة اهلي مروي
الخرطوم يقيل هيدان .. الارسنال يستقبل الرابطه وتعادل حي الوادي ومريخ الفاشر سلبيآ

#صحيفة_الزعيم
بالجسارة .. المريخ يعود لسكة الانتصارات على ظهور الخيالة
ابوعنجة : وفقنا في تحقيق. الانتصار .. نأمل التفاف الجماهير .. الجزائري : سيطول انتظارهم ان ارادوا استقالتي
اللجنة المنظمة تحول منجد للانضباط .. تتجاهل تفلتات ( دكة ) الوادي بقيادة المهرج ( جحا )
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

المريخ يصالح جماهيره بفوز مهم على هلال الفاشر بثنائية

المكتب الإعلامي:الفاشر

حقق المريخ فوزا مهما في بطولة الدوري الممتاز على هلال الفاشر بهدفين لهدف في اللقاء الذي جمع الفريقين عصر أمس السبت بملعب النقعة، أتى اللقاء واعدا منذ البداية بعد أن قاد المريخ عدة هجمات على مرمى الخيالة لتستمر بعدها المباراة سجالا بين الطرفين وقبيل إنتهاء شوط اللعب الأول تمكن المريخ من إحراز الهدف الأول من راسية رمضان عجب إنتهى عليها الشوط الأول،وفي شوط اللعب الثاني تمكن المريخ من إضافة ثاني الأهداف من ركلة جزاء نفذها عماد الصيني محرزا الهدف الثاني للمريخ وخلال اللقاء أجرى جمال أبوعنجة تبديلان قضيا بخروج السماني الصاوي ودخول الصادق شلش وخروج رمضان عجب ليدخل بديلا عنه نجم الشباب عبدالحميد موسى وبعدها أطلق حكم اللقاء صافرة النهاية ليرتفع المريخ برصيده لعشرة نقاط.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جمال أبوعنجة وفقنا في تحقيق الفوز ونأمل إلتفاف الجماهير

المكتب الإعلامي:الفاشر

قال المدير الفني للمريخ الكابتن جمال أبوعنجة أنهم وفقوا في تحقيق الفوز على هلال الفاشر مضيفا انه يأمل ان يكون الفوز بداية إنطلاق لمزيد من الإنتصارات و إعادة الثقة، وأكد أبوعنجة ان فريق المريخ ليس بحاجة إلى عمل سيما ان غالبية لاعبيه ينشطون في المنتخب الوطني و أوضح انهم قد عملوا على شحذ الهمم لإستعادة إسم المريخ العظيم مبديا تفاؤله بعودة اللاعبين الغائبين بقيادة حمزة داؤود إضافة لضياءالدين محجوب بعد ان تم الدفع بمحمد هاشم التكت وأضاف أبوعنجة انه يأمل إلتفاف جماهير المريخ حول فريقها مؤكدا ان العناصر الموجودة في المريخ مازالت صغيرة ويمكن ان تعطي لسنوات قادمة وختم حديثه مهنيئا جماهير المريخ بالفوز على هلال الفاشر.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مريخ أبوعنجة يصالح الجماهير ويفوز على هلال الفاشر بهدفي رمضان والصيني مقابل هدف 

صالح مريخ جمال أبوعنجة جماهير الزعيم وعاد الى نغمة الفوز والعرض الجاد اليوم وانتصر على هلال الفاشر بهدفي رمضان الراسي في الدقيقة 47 من عكسية حلوة لحمو الرشيد.. وفي الشوط الثاني اضاف الصيني الهدف الثاني في الدقيقة 66  من ركلة جزاء بعد عرقلة دفاع الهلال للتش داخل المنطقة المحرمة..
اجرى المدرب العام أبوعنجة في اول مهمة كاملة له بعد اقصاء المدرب الجزائري آيت عن لقاءي الفاشر، اجرى جمال تغييرات في التشكيل ليدفع بأمبدة في الظهير الأيسر والصيني والتكت في المحور فيما لعب التش مهاجما مع رمضان عجب..
وفي الدقيقة 92 يحرز الهامي احمد وحيدة هلال الفاشر، 
وبهذه النتيجة يصعد المريخ برصيده الى 10 نقاط ويظل هلال الفاشر في نقاطه الثلاثة..

تشكيلة المريخ
ابوعشرين
محمود امبدة ـ نمر ــ امير ــ التاج بعقوب
السماني (كابتن) ـ الصيني ـ التكت ـ محمد الرشيد
التش ــ رمضان
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*طبيب المريخ يطمئن الأنصار بخلو كشف اللاعبين من الإصابات


طمأن الدكتور محمد كمال طبيب نادي المريخ خلال حديثه للمكتب الإعلامي أنصار المريخ بخلو كشف الفريق من الإصابات مؤكدا ان الإصابة التي تعرض لها اللاعب التاج يعقوب في مباراة هلال الفاشر طفيفة ولن تمنعه من المشاركة مع الفريق في المباريات والتدريبات.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يضمد جراحه بثنائية في الهلال الفاشر
.
.
تجاوز المريخ عقبة مضيفه الهلال الفاشر، وذلك بالفوز عليه (2-1)، في مباراة مؤجلة بالدوري السوداني الممتاز، اليوم السبت.

سجل هدفي المريخ، رمضان عجب وعماد الصيني من ركلة جزاء، بينما أحرز إلهامي أحمد هدف الهلال الفاشر.

واستعاد المريخ توازنه وعوض خسارته في الجولة السابقة أمام حي الوادي نيالا، ليرفع رصيده إلى 10 نقاط، بينما تجمد رصيد الهلال الفاشر عند 3 نقاط.

وقدم المريخ مباراة متوازنة في الشوط الأول، وفرض أسلوبه القوي الذي رسمه المدرب جمال أبو عنجة، حيث ظهر تماسك رباعي الوسط، محمد الرشيد ومحمد هاشم التكت وأحمد حامد التش وعماد الصيني.

وأنهى المريخ الشوط الأول متقدما بهدف من الكرة التي عكسها محمد الرشيد من مركز الجناح الأيمن، تحت الضغط الشديد من مدافعي الهلال الفاشر، ليقابلها رمضان عجب برأسه قوية أعلى الزاوية اليمنى.

وفي الشوط الثاني، ظهر المريخ أكثر ثقة بفضل قوة خط الوسط، بينما اجتهد ثنائي الهلال الفاشر، إلهامي أحمد وهشام جنيه كثيرًا لتنظيم هجمات الفريق.

وتسبب أحمد التش في الهدف الثاني للمريخ، حين تخطى أكثر من مدافع لأصحاب الأرض في الجانب الأيسر، قبل أن يتعرض للعرقلة ويحصل على ركلة جزاء، نفذها عماد الصيني بنجاح في الدقيقة 67.

وفي الدقيقة الأولى من الوقت المحتسب بدل الضائع، قلص إلهامي الفارق للهلال الفاشر، بهدف من ضربة رأسية. 

وبمدينة نيالا جنوب غرب السودان، أحبط المريخ الفاشر مضيفه حي الوادي، بالخروج متعادلا بدون أهداف.

ورفع حي الوادي نيالا رصيده إلى 12 نقطة مقابل 11 في جعبة المريخ الفاشر.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التسجيلات على الابواب
الفنيون يحددون نواقص المريخ في التسجيلات
.
.
اقترب موعد فترة التسجيلات وبدأت الأندية ترصد في الملاعب وتراقب أداء اللاعبين في الدوريات المختلفة سواء أن كانت الدرجة الممتازة أو الدرجة الأولى أو الثانية أو الثالثة، في العاصمة والولايات الأخرى .
المريخ الذي يمر بفترة صعبة للغاية بعد أن أقال مديره الفني الجزائري آيت الحاج يبحث عن دعم صفوفه لسد الثغرات وصنع الفارق مع الأندية التي تنافسه محلياً .
تتمثل نواقص المريخ في عدد من المراكز من ببنها خط الهجوم حيث فقد الفريق مهاجمه الأول بكري المدينة الذي أوقفه الاتحاد العام لفترة طويلة، وبعد ذلك أعاره المريخ لنادي القوة الجوية العراقي مقابل 140 ألف دولار 70 ألف دولار للاعب ومثلها للنادي .
ويفقد الفريق مهاجمه المميز محمد عبد الرحمن الذي يعاني من إصابة كبيرة في الرباط الصليبي والتي ابعدته من الملاعب لأكثر من عام ويحتاج لبرنامج تأهيلي ولن يعود قريبا.
كما يفقد المريخ اللاعب ضياء الدين محجوب الذي عانى هو الآخر من إصابة كبيرة وهي قطع في الرباط الصليبي، كما لا يمكن للمريخ التعاقد مع محترفين بسبب عقوبة الفيفا.
وعن سؤال وجه للمدرب المعروف صلاح مشكلة ونجم المريخ الأسبق في السبعينات عن نواقص المريخ قبل فترة التسجيلات المقبلة فقال:
” إن المريخ يعاني من نواقص في كل خطوط الفريق كما أن الفريق لا يضم محترفين أصحاب موهبة، وأحب أن أقولها بكل صراحة إذا أراد المريخ التعاقد مع أشباه المحترفين فإنني ضد هؤلاء المحترفين الفاشلين “.
وأضاف مشكلة :” من خلال متابعتي لفريق المريخ الحالي فإنه يحتاج إلى حارس وطني مميز، كما يحتاج لمدافع وطرف أيمن وأيسر، لا ولاعب وسط محور وصانع ألعاب ومهاجم قناص، ونصيحتي لمجلس إدارة المريخ أن يكوّن لجنة فنية للتسجيلات برئاسة جمال أبوعنجة لأنه متابع لدوري الدرجات الأولى والثانية “.
مدرب حراس المريخ السابق محمد موسى قال:
” إن الفريق لا يحتاج لحارس مرمى في وجود الحارس أبوعشرين ومنجد، لكن الحاجة ضرورية لمتوسط دفاع على مستوى كبير من الموهبة، كما أن الفريق بحاجة للاعب في مركز الظهير الأيمن والأيسر لأن أحمد ادم ضعيف في الحالة الدفاعية وأيضاً الفريق بحاجة لمهاجمين لتعويض بكري المدينة ومحمد عبد الرحمن” .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب المريخ الموقوف يكشف تفاصيل أزمة إبعاده وخلافه مع حمزة داؤود
.
.
عندما اتصلت به لإجراءِ مقابلة صحفية معه عن تطورات وضعيته مع المريخ لم يتردد في القبول، وعلى الفور ذهبت له بمقر إقامته بالخرطوم وجلست معه وبدأ واضحًا أنّ المدرب الجزائري غير راضٍ عن القرار الذي اتخذه مجلس المريخ مؤخرًا بإبعاده عن الإشراف الفني على الفريق أمام الهلال ومريخ الفاشر فكان ذلك هو المدخل لطرح التساؤلات والاستفهامات التي تدور في أذهان الشارع المريخي.

* بداية، ما هو سبب إبعادك من الإشراف على الفريق؟

_ من المفترض أنّ توجه هذا السؤال إلي المسؤولين بالنادي لأنّهم الذين يعرفون السبب.

* أنت لا تعرف؟

_ السؤال يجب أنّ تجيب عليه الإدارة فهي التي قامت بما حدث، ما أعلمه أنّني مدرب المريخ وملتزمٌ بعقدي معه وكنت موجود مع الفريق حتى آخر لحظة ولكنّ في النهاية حدث ما حدث.

* ما الذي حدث؟

_ تحدث معي الصادق مادبو في الفاشر وأبلغني بأنّ مجلس الإدارة قرّر إبعادي من الإشراف على الفريق في مباراتي الهلال ومريخ الفاشر وقال إنّ هذا القرار صدر بالخرطوم.

* وما هو موقفك؟

_ أيّ شخص في مكاني كان سيرفض هذا الأمر، خاصة وإنّني المسئول الأول عن الفريق وكل صغيرة وكبيرة به وهم بالمناسبة لم يكتفوا بذلك.

* كيف ما الذي حدث؟

_ الصادق قال لي أيضًا يمكنك البقاء في الدّكة على أنّ يقوم بالعمل أبوعنجة وهو الذي يدير المباراتين القادمتين.

# لكن أنت رفضت ذلك؟

_ القرار في الأساس دون أيّ مبررات منطقية، ولذلك من الطبيعي أنّ أرفض وأنا فهمت رسالة المسؤولين تمامًا ولكنّ.

* ولكنّ؟

_ الصادق مادبو رفض حتى اقامتي مع الفريق في فندق واحد وأكّد تحويلي إلى مقر آخر حال إصراري على البقاء مع الفريق وهنا انا فهمت الرسالة.

* ما هي؟

_ من الواضح أنّهم لا يرغبون في خدماتي وهذه ليست مشكلة وذلك يحدث في أيّ زمان ومكان ولكنّ من المفترض أنّ يكون هناك أسلوب وجلوس على الطاولة لأجلّ الحسم لأنّ هناك عقد كما تعلمون.

* الاتّجاه السائد هو فسخ عقدك؟

_ لن يحدث ذلك إلا بالتراضي وهذا مكتوب في العقد الذي أبرمته مع النادي وبالتالي أعتقد أنّ مثل هذه الأساليب لن تجدي ومن الأفضل الجلوس واحترام كل الأطراف.

* من المفترض أنّ تستقيل؟

_ لا لن أفعل ذلك وأنّ كانوا ينتظرون استقالتي أعتقد أنّهم سينتظرون طويلًا ولذلك عليهم أنّ يعوا هذا الأمر جيدًا.

* أنت متهم بالتدّخل في الشؤون الإدارية؟

_ غير صحيح.

* لكنّك تتحدث مع الإدارة حول المستحقات؟

_ أمر عادي وطبيعي وأنا المسؤول الأوّل عن اللاعبين وكذلك الطاقم الفني وبالتالي هم تحت مسؤوليتي ومن المفترض أنّ أشكر على ذلك لأنّه عمل احترافي.

* هم غاضبون لأنّك طالبت بمستحقات الطاقم الفني؟

_ الصحيح أنّني لم أطالب وإنّما أوصلت الرسالة وقلت إنّ أبوعنجة وبريمة لديهم حقوق بطرف الإدارة وينبغي أن يتمّ حل هذا الأمر.

* وبماذا كان الرد؟

_ الصادق مادبو قال لي لا تتدّخل في الشؤون الإدارية وقال هذا الكلام في حضور خالد وعمر محمد عبد الله أيضًا.

* ما هو موقف خالد أحمد المصطفى من قرار إبعادك؟

_ من المفترض أنّ يتكلّموا سواء خالد أحمد المصطفى أو هيثم الرشيد يجب أنّ يتحدثوا ويقولوا الحقيقة سواء ضدي أو معي.

* بالنسبة لمطالبتك بحقوق ابوعنجة وبريمة ألم يتحدث خالد؟

_ لا لم يتحدّث.

* هل هناك مستحقات للاعبين؟

_ قبل مباراة نيالا الماضية وفي ملعب الصحافة بالخرطوم قبل السفر حضر التش، وأحمد آدم وتحدثا بصورة مباشرة مع خالد أحمد المصطفى عن حقوقهم ومطالبتهم المالية.

*التش وبيبو، ماذا عن الآخرين؟

_ لا أعلم لكن كانت هناك سوابق لبعض اللاعبين مثل السماني وصلاح نمر وآخرين.

* وماذا عن حمزة داؤود، لماذا طردته؟

_ غير صحيح.

* ماهي الحقيقة؟

_ لم اطرده هذا غير دقيقٍ، الحقيقة هي أنّه في رحلة الفريق إلى المغرب بدر تصرفٍ غير لائق من اللاعب وتمّ بناء على ذلك تحويله إلى مجلس تأديبي.

* ما الذي حدث منه؟

_ في التدريب الذي سبق مباراة الوداد قام اللاعب بتصرّفٍ غير جيّد ردًا على توجيهي له، ولم يكمل اللاعب التدريب وخرج وأنا لم أتحدّث معه وتركته لأنّني كنت مشغولًا بالفريق والمباراة آنذاك.

* لماذا حولته إلى مجلس تأديبي؟

_ حتى يكون ذلك رسالة له وبقية زملائه بأنّ الانضباط لا تنازل عنه مطلقًا، وأعتقد أنّني كنت محقًا في قراري.

* الإدارة تحدّثت معك بشأنه؟

_ نعم قبل مواجهة حي العرب التي تعادلنا فيها تحدثت معي الإدارة وقالت لي إنّ اللاعب مثّل أمام مجلس تأديبي وأنا لم أسأل عن الإجراء الذي تمّ اتخاذه معه لأنّني في الأصل طلبت منهم أنّ يتدرّب مع فريق الشباب باعتبارِ أنّ ذلك سيكون رسالة قوية الجميع داخل منظومة الفريق.

* لكنّ أنت طالبت بشطبه؟

_ غير صحيح.

* ماهو موقف الإدارة؟

_ هم تحدثوا معي عن خبراته والإمكانيات التي يملكها وأنا فهمت الرسالة وأعتقد أنّه نوعٍ من الضغط لكنّه لا يجدي معي لأن قراراتي لا تقبل النقاش بالأخصّ في الجانب الفني الذي يليني.

* لماذا لم تعيده وتشركه؟

_ لأسبابٍ كثيرة أوّلها أنّه غير جاهزٍ بدنيًا، والثانية أنّه غير منضبطٍ ومن المفترض أنّ يتدرّب حتى يعود تدريجيًا للمشاركة.

* تبدو مستاءًا من وضعيّة الفريق؟

_ بالعكس المريخ يملك فريق جيّد وهناك لاعبين موهوبين ويملكون مقدرات ولكنّ.

* لكن؟

_ الظروف المحيطة حرمتني من الاستفادة من مقدرات بعض اللاعبين مثلًا الإصابات حرمتني من ضياء محجوب وأيضًا هناك لاعب في قطر مصاب يقصد ( محمد عبد الرحمن) والإدارة قامت بتصرّفٍ عفوي تجاه نيلسون لكنّه لم يكن أمرًا جيدًا.

* ماهو التصرّف؟

_ الجميع يعلم بأنّ نيلسون سافر إلى غانا من أجلّ تجديد جوازه وحدث ذلك قبل مباراة الوداد في البطولة العربية وهذا الأمر كان يمكن أنّ لا يحدث لأنّ الجميع يعلم بأنّ اللاعب في الأصل لديه جنسية سودانيه وكان مثلا يمكن أن يتم استخراج جواز سوداني له هذا أولًا ، والخيار الثاني كان يمكن أنّ يتمّ الإبقاء على اللاعب وانتظار نهاية مباراتنا أمام الوداد والتي عقب خروجنا فيها من البطولة العربية بالتالي لم يتبقَ لنا مشاركات خارجية وكان الأفضل أنّ يلتزم المجلس بالإبقاء على اللاعب هنا حتى نستفيد منه في المواجهات المحلية.

* ما رأيك في نيلسون؟

_ لاعبُ كبير ويملك مقدرات عالية وهو مشكلته أنّه غير جاهز بدنيًا الآن.

* وماذا عن ماماني؟

_ لاعبُ جيّد وفقدته بسبب سفره إلى المشاركة مع منتخب بلاده كذلك.

* الآن ماذا سيحدث؟

_ لا أعرف لكنّ المؤكّد لو حقّق الفريق الفوز على هلال الفاشر سيقولون أنّ السبب هو المدرب الجزائري وهكذا.

* أخيرًا؟

_ أشكرك على هذه المقابلة وأنا رسالتي أنّني حضرت إلى هنا من أجلّ تقديم عملٍ مفيد، وأنا لديّ مقدراتٍ وأستند إلى خبرات وشهادات علمية وأنا محاضر في الجامعات الألمانية وأيضًا لديّ تجارب ودراسات في فرنسا وكل ذلك هنا ( فتح اللابتوب الخاص به) وأخرج العديد من الشهادات التي تخصّه، وبصورةٍ عامة أعتقد أنّني دفعت ثمن مبادئي وشخصيتي القوية.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يكرم والي شمال دافور وقمتها و إتحاد الفاشر
.
.
 قامت بعثة المريخ الإدارية خلال شوطي مباراة المريخ وهلال الفاشر بتكريم والي شمال دارفور اللواء الركن مالك الطيب خوجلي إضافة لأسرة إتحاد كرة القدم المحلي بالفاشر كما كرمت مريخ وهلال الفاشر وقد قام نادي هلال الفاشر بتقديم درع تكريما لنادي المريخ.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لجنة المسابقات تصدر قرارًا تجاه منجد النيل
.
.
أصدرت لجنة المسابقات باتحاد كرة القدم السوداني قرارًا قضى بتحويل لاعب المريخ منجد النيل إلى لجنة الانضباط لمساءلته لما بدر منه في مباراة فريقه أمام الوادي نيالا.

وأشهر حكم اللقاء بطاقة حمراء للاعب منجد النيل عقب إطلاقه صافرة النهاية في المباراة التي انتهت لصالح حي الوادي نيالا بهدفٍ دون مقابل.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المسابقات تجتمع ظهر السبت وتصدر جملة من القرارات
.
.
عقدت اللجنة المنظمة للمسابقات في الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم اجتماعاً ظهر السبت 26 أكتوبر 2019م في مكاتب الاتحاد، وذلك برئاسة المهندس الفاتح أحمد باني نائب رئيس مجلس ادارة الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم -رئيس اللجنة- ونظرت اللجنة في تقارير مراقبي وحكام المباريات الاخيرة في المنافسات القومية؛ واتخذت جملة من القرارات وجاءت على النحو التالي:
1- عقب مراجعة تقريري حكم ومراقب مباراة الهلال كادوقلي والأهلي عطبرة في الدوري الممتاز تقرر نقل أول مباراة للهلال كادوقلي إلى خارج ملعبه، ومخاطبة اتحاد كادوقلي بتكملة الاجراءات التأمينية للاستاد، وسيتقوم اللجنة المنظمة للمسابقات بزيارة استاد كادوقلي للوقوف على إنفاذ المطلوبات التي قدمتها، بالاضافة إلى مخاطبة لجنة الحكام من أجل إصدار تعميم للحكام بالتؤكد من وجود التأمين الخاص بأي مباراة قبل انطلاقتها، وأيضاً مخاطبة شرطة جنوب كردفان لتجاوز أفراد من الشرطة بالاعتداء على الحكم، وتحويل المعتدين الواردة أسمائهم في التقارير من المنظومة الكروية إلى لجنة الانضباط ..
2- عقب الاطلاع على تقرير حكم مباراة حي الوداي نيالا والمريخ الخرطوم تقرر إيقاف نشاط لاعب المريخ منجد النيل وتحويله إلى لجنة الانضباط، لمساءلته عما بدر منه عقب نهاية المباراة..
3- قررت اللجنة مخاطبة أندية الدوري الممتاز لإيداع عقودات مدربيها وطواقم الأجهزة الفنية من أجل استخراج البطاقات الخاصة بهم للدخول والجلوس في المنطقة الفنية بالمباريات ..
4- قررت اللجنة إنطلاق الدورة الثانية من الدوري الوسيط يوم 12 نوفمبر، المقبل .. وأن تنعقد قرعة دور المجموعات في الدوري التأهيلي يوم 28 أكتوبر في أكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم بالخرطوم2..
5- قررت اللجنة ان تكون اجتماعاتها في حال انعقاد دائم لمتابعة كل الملفات إلى حين نهاية القسم الأول من الموسم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قلم في الساحة
مأمون أبو شيبة
وداعاً الغربال
Hisham Abdalsamad 

* من خلال حديثه الصحفي مع الأستاذ هساي أمس وضح إن نجم المريخ وهدافه الأول وهداف البطولة العربية السابقة محمد عبدالرحمن سيفارق المريخ مع انتهاء عقده يوم الخميس أي بعد أربعة أيام فقط.

* الاتحاد العام منح اللاعبين الذين تنتهي عقوداتهم يوم الخميس 31 أكتوبر الفرصة للاستمرار مع أنديتهم الحالية لشهري نوفمبر وديسمبر بعد أن تتفق معهم أنديتهم لمنحهم راتباً مضاعفاً في الشهرين القادمين وبعدها يمكنهم الانتقال لأي نادي داخل أو خارج البلاد مع بداية الفترة التكميلية للتسجيلات في الأول من يناير..

* ولكن يجوز لأي لاعب ينتهي عقده يوم الخميس أن ينتقل إلى أي نادي خارج البلاد ابتداء من يوم الجمعة القادم أول نوفمبر على طريقة لاعب الهلال شرف شيبوب.

* قال محمد عبدالرحمن إن مجلس المريخ الحالي تجاهله تماماً وإنه كان مستعداً لإعادة قيده للمريخ خلال فترة التسجيلات الرئيسية الفائتة ولكن المجلس لم يعره اهتماماً.. وحتى خلال فترة علاجه الأخيرة في قطر وجد تجاهلاً تاماً من مجلس المريخ ولم يتصل به أي إداري لمعرفة أحواله ومجريات علاجه..

* وقال إن سوداكال بعد أن عرف اهمال المجلس له اتصل به وحاول تطييب خاطره وعبر عن رغبتهم في إعادة قيده..

* وكشف الغربال عن حزم أمر مستقبله بخوض فترة احترافية جديدة (لم يحدد الوجهة) ولكنه قال إن وجهته الجديدة ستكون مفاجأة كبيرة جداً ولم يزد عن ذلك..

* وهذا يعني إن على جماهير المريخ أن تودع نجمها المحبوب وهداف الفريق محمد عبدالرحمن المنتهي عقده بعد أربعة أيام.. وأن تستعد لتلقي الصدمة سواء تعاقد اللاعب مع الند الهلال أو مع نادي عربي مرموق أو حتى مع نادي أوروبي..

* ولكن لن يستطيع أحد في المريخ توجيه اللوم للغربال.. لأن المريخ تجاهل اللاعب ولم يسعى للتجديد معه رغم جاهزيته للتجديد في يوليو الفائت..

* وحتى خلال الفترة من يوليو الفائت إلى نهاية اكتوبر الحالي موعد نهاية عقده تجاهله المريخ ولم يبد أي حرص على إعادة قيده بل لا أظنهم منحوه مرتباته طيلة الأشهر الفائتة.. واتصال سوداكال الأخير مجرد كلام ساكت لأن سوداكال أصلاً رجل وعود وغير جاد..

* كتبت إن كشف المريخ قريباً سيخلو من اللاعبين المميزين لأن مجلس الإدارة وبسبب الفلس يبيع اللاعبين الأساسيين.. وغير قادر على إعادة قيد المفكوكين.. وإن اتحاد مشجعي الهلال وبمعاونة الحكام اللئيمين يدبرون المؤامرات للإيقاع بلاعبي المريخ وإعدامهم.. فبعد العقرب الدور الآن على الحارس منجد!!

* كنت قد وجهت نداء لأقطاب المريخ في الداخل والخارج بالتحرك الجاد للحفاظ على لاعبي المريخ الأساسيين المطلقي السراح بداية بمحمد عبدالرحمن لأن مجلس سوداكال لن يستطيع ولن يفعل أي شيء للحفاظ على نجوم الفريق..

* للأسف لم نلمس أي استجابة للنداء.. ويؤسفنا أن نفقد لاعباً بحجم الغربال بسبب التفريط.. وبعدها نأتي لنتحسر ونبكي.

* لك الله يا مريخ.

خرج أبشنبات فعادت الانتصارات

* لولا قرار مجلس المريخ بابعاد المصارع الجزائري الجاهل بالمريخ لما حقق الفريق الفوز أمس..

* المصارع الجزائري أبشنبات أهدر أسهل خمس نقاط للمريخ أمام حي العرب وحي الوادي بسبب جهله بقدرات لاعبي المريخ وبالتحديد قدرات رمضان عجب عندما حوله للدفاع أمام حي العرب وأبعده تماماً أمام حي الوادي وهو اللاعب الثالث الذي يعول عليه في إحراز الأهداف بعد فقدان الغربال والعقرب.

* دفع أبوعنجة برمضان كرأس حربة وابعد تيري.. كما أعاد الصيني للمحور وأبعد الخازوق ماماني وأراحنا من شلش والنعسان قبل أن يعيد المتواضع شلش في الجزء الأخير من المباراة.

* كان الأفضل أن يلعب رمضان كمهاجم ساقط بجانب التش في الوسط المتقدم على أن يلعب السماني في الجناح الأيمن وتيري رأس حربة.. خاصة بعد أن وضح إن هلال الفاشر يلعب كرة مفتوحة ولا يتكتل في الدفاع لأن تيري غير فعال مع الزحمة الدفاعية بينما تظهر خطورته حال اللعب المفتوح.. كما أن رمضان أخطر عندما يلعب خلف الهجوم بينما يفسد الهجمات بالوقوع الكثير في التسلل عندما يلعب كرأس حربة.

* التكت بعيد عن أجواء اللعب وكان ينبغي أن يعود بالتدريج باشراكه في الشوط الثاني للمباريات عندما تكون النتيجة مؤمنة..

* شلش لم يفعل شيئاً بعد دخوله رغم وجود المساحات الخالية التي تساعده على الانطلاقات وكان الأفضل أن يدخل الصاروخ تيري الخطير في وجود المساحات.

* أبوعشرين لم يحسن التعامل مع الكرة التي جاء منها هدف الخيالة..

* أجمل جهد قدمه محمد الرشيد في صناعة الهدف الأول وجهد التش في صناعة ركلة الجزاء وهو يتخطى ثلاثة لاعبين اضطروا لعرقلته كالعادة!

* التحكيم لا غبار عليه رغم مسارعته في اطلاق الصافرة مع اقل مكاتفة من لاعب مريخي.. وسرعته في انذار الرشيد بسبب حديثه بأنه لم يرتكب مخالفة في لعبة الدبل كيك لأن لاعب الهلال جاء من خلفه ومثّل بوضع يده على جبهته.. وأخشى أن يفقد الفريق محمد الرشيد بسبب هذا الإنذار في المباراة القادمة..

وهناك انذار سريع مجاني ناله أمير كمال لتعطيل اللعب قبل صافرة النهاية بلحظات!!

* على لاعبي المريخ أن ينتبهوا بعدم الاحتجاج وتلقي الكروت لأن التحكيم متربص بهم بشدة وهم ليسوا عند الحكام اللئيمين كلاعبي الهلال الذين يمارسون سوء السلوك ويعتدون على الخصوم بدون كرة ويتجاهلهم الحكام مثل ما تجاهلوا اعتداء وليد الشعلة على مدافع أهلي عطبرة كما دفنت لجنة المسابقات رأسها في الرمال بينما حرصت على تحويل حارس المريخ منجد للجنة الانضباط لتضعه تحت رحمة ناس أمين خضر وإداريي الهلال السابقين!!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في غياب التواصل من مجلس المريخ نادي جديد ينضم لسباق هداف العرب 

ديربي سبورت/ الدوحة 

إنضم نادي جديد لسباق الحصول على خدمات هداف النسخة الفائتة من البطولة العربية محمد عبدالرحمن، إذ كشفت متابعات )ديربي سبورت( ان نادي العربي القطري فتح خطا مع اللاعب الذي وصلته خلال الفترة الماضية العديد من العروض الجزائرية والمصرية والخليجية، في ظل وصول عقده مع المريخ لأيامه الأخيرة حيث ينتهي بتاريخ 31 أكتوبر الحالي .. 

ويتواجد الغربال منذ عدة أشهر بالعاصمة القطرية الدوحة ويعاني من ندرة التواصل معه من قبل مجلس المريخ الأمر الذي يجعل النادي مهددا بفقدان خدماته بصفقة إنتقال حر.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الاهلي شندي يستضيف الرابطه ..
 وشبح التعثر الخارجي يهدد الهلال مجددًا في مروي
 .
 .
 يلوح شبح التعثر مجددا خارج الأرض، أمام فريق الهلال، حين يحل ضيفا على  الأهلي مروي، بملعب المدينة الرياضية في مدينة كريمة، عصر اليوم الأحد، ضمن  الأسبوع السابع للدوري السوداني.

  وتشهد ذات الجولة مباراة في مساء نفس اليوم، بين الأهلي شندي وضيفه الرابطة  كوستي، بينما يفتتح الأهلي عطبرة والأمل مباريات الأسبوع الثامن.
  وكان الهلال، الذي يحتل الترتيب الثالث برصيد 10 نقاط، بفارق نقطتين عن  الأمل عطبرة المتصدر، قد تعثر في آخر مباراتين خارج ملعبه، بخسارته من  الأمل، ثم إفلاته في الوقت القاتل بالتعادل (2/2) أمام الأهلي عطبرة، قبل  يستعيد توازنه في الجولة السابقة بالفوز على الأهلي شندي.
 وتبدو  الأحوال أكثر استقرارا بالفريق الأزرق، بعد الفوز على الأهلي شندي، خاصة  أنه قدم في تلك المباراة عرضا مقنعا، استعاد فيه الجهاز الفني بقيادة صلاح  آدم جزءًا من ثقة الجماهير.
 ويحتل الأهلي مروي الترتيب الـ16، قبل الأخير، برصيد 3 نقاط فقط من 5 مباريات، وهو مركز يؤدي للهبوط المباشر.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* فوز مثير لحي العرب بورتسودان على هلال الأبيض
 

الخرطوم: باج نيوز
فاز حي العرب بورتسودان على هلال الأبيض بثلاثة أهداف مقابل هدفين في المباراة التي جرت مساء امس ”السبت” في بطولة الدوري الممتاز.

وحاز ممثل بورتسودان والفريق الشهير بـ”السوكرتا” على”9â€³ نقاط، أمّا ممثل الأبيض فبقي في”9â€³ نقاط.
وبملعب الفاشر، حسم التعادل من دون أهداف نتيجة مباراة الوادي نيالا ونظيره مريخ الفاشر.
وفع ممثل نيالا رصيده إلى”11â€³ نقطة، أمّا ممثل الفاشر فوصل إلى”10â€³ نقاط.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بمدينة نيالا جنوب غرب السودان، أحبط المريخ الفاشر مضيفه حي الوادي، بالخروج متعادلا بدون أهداف.

ورفع حي الوادي نيالا رصيده إلى 12 نقطة مقابل 11 في جعبة المريخ الفاشر.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خالد هيدان : نتائج الخرطوم الوطني ليست سبب إقالتي
 .
 .
 أصدر نادي الخرطوم الوطني قرارًا قضى بإعفاء المدرب المغربي خالد هيدان من تدريب الفريق على نحوٍ مفاجئ يوم”السبت”.

 وقال خالد هيدان  إنّه يحترم قرار إدارة النادي، مشيرًا إلى أنّه راضٍ عن نتائج الفريق في الدوري الممتاز.
  وأبان هيدان أنّه بذل جهدًا مع الخرطوم الوطني لتحقيق أفضل النتائج،  موضحًا أنّ إدارة النادي قد ترى أنّ المرحلة المقبلة لا تتطّلب وجوده.
 والخرطوم الوطني يحتّل المركز الثاني عشر في الدوري الممتاز برصيد خمسِ نقاط.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*منافسة شرسة في القمة على حارس النمور
 .
 .
  كشفت مصادر صحفية  أن المريخ والهلال يتنافسان بقوة على الفوز بحارس المنتخب والاهلي شندي ادم  اسحق للفوز بتوقيعه في فترة الانتقالات المقبلة ويعد اسحق حارس المنتخب  الاولمبي والفريق الاول من اميز الحراس في السودان وتدرج في الناشئين  والشباب والاولمبي حتى وصل المنتخب الاول
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صور من مباراة المريخ وهلال الفاشر امس

















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*التش يستلم جائزة نجم مباراة المريخ وهلال الفاشر








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الخرطوم الوطني يعلن تعاقده مع ابراهيم حسين (ابراهومة) مدربا للفريق خلفا للمغربي خالد هيدان.









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ملخص مباراة المريخ وهلال الفاشر امس




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة :


 • ليتشي يعطل قطار يوفنتوس في الدوري الايطالي
 • إنتر ميلان يرفض هدية يوفنتوس بالتعثر أمام بارما
 • تشيلسي يسحق بيرنلي في ليلة توهج بوليسيتش
 • وست هام يواصل التعثر.. وإيفرتون يسقط بنيران صديقة
 • بلد الوليد يستعيد نغمة الانتصارات في الدوري الاسباني
 • أتلتيكو يستعيد ذاكرة الانتصارات .. وبيلينينسيش يُعمق جراح أفيس
 • بايرن ميونيخ يحبط يونيون ويقفز لصدارة البوندسليجا
 • ألاريو ينقذ باير ليفركوزن من الخسارة أمام فيردر بريمن
 • تعادل باهت بين شالكه ودورتموند في ديربي الرور
 • البرازيل تستهل مونديال الناشئين باكتساح كندا
 • كورينثيانز يهدر نقطتين أمام سانتوس في الدوري البرازيلي
 • أرنهيم يهدر فرصة الصعود لصدارة الدوري الهولندي
 • بونجاح يمنح السد انتصارًا شاقًا على الأهلي في الدوري القطري
 • الدحيل يقلب تأخره لفوز على الغرافة
 • الحزم يفسد مهمة جروس الأولى مع أهلي جدة
 • التعاون يذيق الفيصلي مرارة الهزيمة الأولى بالدوري السعودي
 • السالمية يهزم النصر بثلاثية في الدوري الكويتي
 • إصابة الفرنسي ويلي بولي مدافع وولفرهامبتون بكسر في الساق
 • رونالدو ينوي الجلوس على طاولة مفاوضات يوفنتوس
 • انتقال إبراهيموفيتش إلى نابولي مهدد بالفشل
 • مبابي غير مقتنع بعرض باريس.. وريال مدريد يستغل الموقف
 • بواس: مواجهة مارسيليا وباريس لم تعد قمة
 • إيمري: إدارة آرسنال لم تضغط لإعادة أوزيل
 • ليفاندوفسكي يواصل تحطيم الأرقام في البوندسليجا
 • سيميوني عن مواجهة بيلباو: كانت ليلة استثنائية
 • مالديني: ميلان يحلم بإبراهيموفيتش
 • توخيل يسخر من مدرب البرازيل بسبب نيمار
 • ساري: لست نادما على إراحة رونالدو
 • ثيو هيرنانديز: تعرضت لإهانات في مدريد.. وضحيت لأجل ميلان
 • تشافي: الإرهاق سبب تراجع السد أمام الأهلي
 • لاعب ساوثهامبتون: نحتاج لتحليل بعض الأمور بعد كابوس ليستر
 * • لويز: آرسنال يجب أن يتمسك بفلسفته

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*  ■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ :


 ◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - الأسبوع 7 :
 * اهلي مروي (-- : --) الهلال الساعة : 18:30 .. القناة : الملاعب (عربسات)

 * أهلي شندي (-- : --) الرابطة كوستي الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : الملاعب (عربسات)

 * الأهلي عطبرة (-- : --) الأمل عطبرة الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : الملاعب (عربسات)

 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الإنجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - الأسبوع 10 :
 * نيوكاسل يونايتد (-- : --) وولفرهامبتون الساعة : 16:30 .. القناة : beIN 2

 * آرسنال (-- : --) كريستال بالاس الساعة : 18:30 .. القناة : beIN 2

 * ليفربول (-- : --) توتنهام هوتسبير الساعة : 18:30 .. القناة : beIN 2

 * نوريتش سيتي (-- : --) مانشستر يونايتد الساعة : 18:30 .. القناة : beIN 2

 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الإسباني 🇪🇸 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 10 :
 * سيلتا فيغو (-- : --) ريال سوسييداد الساعة : 13:00 .. القناة : beIN 3

 * غرناطة (-- : --) ريال بيتيس الساعة : 15:00 .. القناة : beIN 3

 * ليفانتي (-- : --) إسبانيول الساعة : 17:00 .. القناة : beIN 3

 * إشبيلية (-- : --) خيتافي الساعة : 19:30 .. القناة : beIN 3

 * أوساسونا (-- : --) فالنسيا الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 3

 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الإيطالي 🇮🇹 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 9 :
 * بولونيا (-- : --) سامبدوريا الساعة : 13:30 .. القناة : beIN 4

 * سبال (-- : --) نابولي الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : beIN 4

 * روما (-- : --) ميلان الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : beIN 4

 * فيورنتينا (-- : --) لاتسيو الساعة : 21:45 .. القناة : beIN 4

 ——————————————
 الدوري الألماني 🇩🇪 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 9 :
 * فولفسبورج (-- : --) أوجسبورج الساعة : 16:30 .. القناة : beIN 5

 * مونشنغلادباخ (-- : --) آينتراخت الساعة : 19:00 .. القناة : beIN 5

 ——————————————
  ◄ الدوري الفرنسي 🇫🇷 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 11 :
 * رين (-- : --) تولوز الساعة : 16:00 .. القناة : beIN 6

 * سانت إيتيان (-- : --)  أميان الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : beIN 6

 * باريس سان جيرمان (-- : --) مارسيليا الساعة : 22:00 .. القناة : beIN 6

 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري السعودي 🇸🇦 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 8 :
 * الاتحاد (-- : --) أبها الساعة : 17:25 .. القناة : SAK 2 

 * الهلال (-- : --) النصر الساعة : 18:55 .. القناة : SAK 1 

 ——————————————
 ◄ كأس الكونفيدرالية الأفريقية 🌍 - 16 (2) :

 * فوسا جينيور - مدغشقر (-- : --) نهضة بركان - المغرب الساعة : 13:30 .. القناة : غير متوفرة

 * جينيراسيون - السينغال (-- : --) ادجوبي - بنين الساعة : 14:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة

 * كوتي دي - السيشيل(-- : --) المصري البورسعيدي - مصر الساعة : 14:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة

 * يانغ أفريكانز - تنزانيا (-- : --) بيراميدز - مصر الساعة : 15:00 .. القناة : ON Sports 

 * كمبالا سيتي - أوغندا (-- : --) بارادو - الجزائر الساعة : 15:00 .. القناة : الجزائرية 3

 * غور ماهيا - كينيا (-- : --) موتيما - الكونغو الساعة : 15:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة

 * يونياو - موزمبيق (-- : --) بيدفيست - جنوب إفريقيا الساعة : 15:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة

 * غرين إيجليز - زامبيا (-- : --) حسنية أكادير - المغرب الساعة : 15:00 .. القناة : المغربية الرياضية

 * إنييمبا - نيجيريا (-- : --) جالاكسي - جنوب إفريقيا الساعة : 17:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة

 * أشانتي كوتوكو - غانا (-- : --) سان بيدرو - ساحل العاج الساعة : 17:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة

 * حوريا - غينيا (-- : --) بانداري - كينيا الساعة : 18:00 .. القناة : غير متوفرة



 ——————————————


  ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :


 ◄ الدوري السوداني 🇸🇩 - الأسبوع 7 :
 * هلال الفاشر (1 : 2) المريخ
 * حي الوادي نيالا (0 : 0) مريخ الفاشر
 * حي العرب بورتسودان (3 : 2) هلال الأبيض
 #الترتيب : حي الوادي (12) الأمل (12) الهلال  (10) المريخ (10) أهلي شندي (10)
 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الإنجليزي 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁥󠁮󠁧󠁿 - الأسبوع 10 :
 * مانشستر سيتي (3 : 0) أستون فيلا 
 * واتفورد (0 : 0) بورنموث 
 * برايتون (3 : 2) إيفرتون 
 * وست هام يونايتد (1 : 1) شيفيلد يونايتد
 * بيرنلي (2 : 4) تشيلسي
 #الترتيب : ليفربول (25) مانشستر سيتي (22)  ليستر سيتي (20) تشيلسي (20) آرسنال (15)
 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الإسباني 🇪🇸 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 10 :
 * ليجانيس (1 : 0) ريال مايوركا 
 * بلد الوليد (2 : 0) إيبار 
 * أتلتيكو مدريد (2 : 0) أتلتيك بيلباو
 #الترتيب : برشلونة (19) أتلتيكو (19) ريال مدريد (18) فياريال (17) غرناطة (17)
 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري الإيطالي 🇮🇹 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 9 :
 * ليتش (1 : 1) يوفنتوس 
 * انتر ميلان (2 : 2) بارما
 * جنوى (3 : 1) ريشيا
 #الترتيب : يوفنتوس (23) انتر ميلان (22) أتلانتا (17) نابولي (16) كالياري (14) 
 ——————————————
 الدوري الألماني 🇩🇪 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 9 :
 * هيرتا برلين (2 : 3) هوفنهايم
 * فرايبورج (2 : 1) لايبزيج
 * شالكه (0 : 0) بوروسيا دورتموند
 * بادربورن (2 : 0) فورتونا دوسلدورف
 * بايرن ميونيخ (2 : 1) يونيون برلين
 * باير ليفركوزن (2 : 2) فيردر بريمن
 #الترتيب : بايرن ميونيخ (18) فرايبورج (17) مونشنغلادباخ (16) فولفسبورج (16) دورتموند (16)
 ——————————————
  ◄ الدوري الفرنسي 🇫🇷 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 11 :
 * ليل (3 : 0) بوردو
 * ليون (2 : 0) ميتز
 * مونبلييه (0 : 0) أنجيه
 * ستراسبورج (1 : 0) نيس
 * ستاد بريست (2 : 0) ديجون
 * ستاد ريمس (0 : 0) نيم أولمبيك
 #الترتيب : سان جيرمان (24) نانت (19) ستاد ريمس (18) ليل (18) أنجيه (17)
 ——————————————
 ◄ الدوري السعودي 🇸🇦 - ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 8 :
 * التعاون (2 : 1) الفيصلي
 * الحزم (2 : 1) الأهلي
 #الترتيب : الهلال (19) الشباب (15) الوحدة (15) الأهلي (14) الفيصلي (14)
 ——————————————

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بمدينة دار جعل...
 الاهلي شندي يستقبل الرابطة كوستي وعينه على صدارة المجموعة...

 #زول_سبورت








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قرعة مجموعات التأهيلي بالاثنين في الأكاديمية... 

 #زول_سبورت  أعلنت اللجنة المنظمة للمسابقات في الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، عن عقد  قرعة دور المجموعات في الدوري العام المؤهل للدوري الممتاز (التأهيلي)، عند  الساعة الواحدة من ظهر الاثنين 28 أكتوبر 2019م في أكاديمية تقانة كرة  القدم في الخرطوم2، وتجري مرحلة المجموعات بمشاركة (25) نادي، يتم تقسيمهم  إلى (5) مجموعات، وسيتأهل إلى المرحلة التالية بطل كل مجموعة بالاضافة إلى  أفضل (4) فرق في المركز الثاني .. وقد أكملت لجنة المسابقات كافة الترتيبات  الخاصة بعقد القرعة التي يشرفها عدد من قيادات وأعضاء مجلس إدارة الاتحاد  السوداني لكرة القدم .. يذكر ان التأهل من دور المجموعات سيكون بواقع البطل  من كل مجموعة زائداً، أفضل أربع فرق بالمركز الثاني، يُضاف إليهم المريخ  الجنينة للعب دور الـ(10) من مجموعتين في المرحلة المقبلة من المنافسة....




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
 في بطولة الدوري الممتاز 
 ملوك الشمال يستقبلون الهلال في أقوى نزال...

 #زول_سبورت









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*75) لاعب في اختبارات الناشئين بالسبت وحمد كمال يرسم خارطة سيكافا
#زول_سبورت 
 تواصلت اختبارات المنتخب الوطني للناشئين عند الساعة السابعة من صباح  السبت 26 أكتوبر 2019م في أكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم بالخرطوم2، وذلك تحت  إشراف الكابتن حمد كمال المدير الفني للمنتخب، ومساعده الكابتن معتصم خالد،  والمدرب العام الكابتن محمد موسى، والكابتن خالد درويش مدرب الحراس، هذا  وقد خضع (75) لاعب للاختبار الذي جرى في اليوم الثاني على التوالي بعد أن  كان الاستهلال بالجمعة 25 أكتوبر على ذات ترتان أكاديمية تقانة كرة القدم،  ويأتي الاختبار في ظل إضافة عناصر جدد إلى كلية المنتخب الذي سيشارك في  بطولة التحدي لدول شرق ووسط افريقيا (سيكافا) أبريل المقبل، والتي يتوقع  استضافتها في السودان من بعد المخاطبات التي تمت بين الاتحاد السوداني لكرة  القدم، واتحاد سيكافا..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رؤى مريخيه -----منير عبدالمعروف لحاق بعيد

 لم تكتمل بعد

â–«ذلك القرار الاداري الذي اتبعه مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ في إبعاد مدرب الفريق آيت عبدالملك من الاشراف علي مباراتي الفاشر خطوة ايجايبه جداً
â–« الخطأ هو ليس ان ترتكب الخطأ ولكن الخطأ هو ان تصر علي ماهو خطأ والصحيح هو ان تصحح ذلك الخطأ 
â–«عودة مجلس المريخ الي صوابه بذلك القرار تمثل دفعه كبيره للمدرب جمال ابو عنجه لإثبات نفسه وايصال رسالته
â–«بالفعل نجح جمال ابو عنجه في ذلك الامتحان بدرجة كبيره
â–«حقق فريقه المطلوب وانتصر علي مضيفه هلال الفاشر بهدفين مقابل هدف عصر امس بملعب النقعه
â–«ظهر الجانب الفني والرسم التكتيكي للمدرب جمال ابو عنجه من خلال تلك المباراة التي لم احظي بمشاهدتها عبر التلفاز نسبه لظروف العمل ولكن تابعت جزء كبير عبر اليوتيوب
â–«ظهر لاعب المريخ احمد حامد التش بمستوي رائع جعل كل المتابعين للقاء من داخل الملعب يصفقون له لما اظهره من مهارة عالية
â–«كان لاعبو المريخ بالامس في مستواهم خاصة تاج الدين يعقوب الذي لعب لحماس وفدائية عالية أيضاً النجم المتألق محمد الرشيد صانع الهدف الاول للمريخ 
â–«رمضان عجب اثبت انه مهاجم لايشق له غبار والذهب لايصدا
â–«مايعاب علي حارس المريخ علي عبدالله ابوعشرين خروجه الخاطئ في بعض الكرات وتسرعه لالتقاطها مما كلف الفريق بالامس هدف كان يمكن تفاديه
â–«عماد الصيني ظهر بمستوي متميز جدا والظهور اللافت  لمحمد هاشم التكت بعد غيبه بسبب  الإصابه من مكاسب اللقاء وعادت روح الوسط للفريق بعودته 
â–«عموماً كسب المريخ اللقاء وحقق المطلوب وارتفع برصيده من النقاط الي عشره وتنتظره مباراة صعبه جداً يوم الثلاثون من هذا الشهر امام مريخ الفاشر بالنقعه في مهمة رد الاعتبار  والكل يعلم ان المريخ الموسم قبل الماضي خسر اللقب بسبب تلك الهزيمة امام مريخ الفاشر 
â–«فريق المريخ يسير في الاتجاه الصحيح ولكن لم ينتهي المشوار بعد 
â–«حتي يعود ذلك المريخ الذي نعرفه سوف نظل قابضين علي الجمر ومنددين برحيل مجلس الغفله


      *نقطه سطر جديد*

â–«اوقفت لجنة المسابقات بالإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم حارس المريخ منجد النيل وتحويله للجنة الانضباط نسبة لما بدر منه عقب نهاية مباراة المريخ وحي الوادي نيالا في الجولة الماضية
â–«قرارات لجنة المسابقات وكل اللجان التابعه لاتحاد ذلك الثمانيني تترصد المريخ ونجومه
â–«لم نري  مافعله حارس المريخ منجد مع الحكم ولكن بكل المقاييس فإن التصرف بعد نهاية المباراة غير مقبول
â–«لم نسمع بتلك اللجان بإيقاف اي لاعب من الهلال واخر اعتداء كان من وليد الشعله علي لاعب الامل باستاد عطبره لم يحرك الحكم ساكنا ولا لجان ذلك الثمانيني
â–«السبب من ترصد المريخ هو ضعف مجلس الإدارة كما فعلو ببكري مهد لهم الطريق ليفعلوا بمنجد ولكن سوف نقف في وجه هؤلاء
â–«لجان تفصل القوانين واللوائج لصالح اندية بعينها ومن يعتقد ان الامر يتمثل في اداء المهام بصدق فهو واهم
â–«المريخ نادي كبير وليس فريق كرة قدم فحسب بل هو وطن نسكنه ليعلم ذلك المدعو   شو  اننا جماهير المريخ لم نسكت يوماً لاستمراره في الإدارة المتشبس بها
â–«هذا المدعو ظل يظهر في القنوات اكثر من نشرات الاخبار فيا للعجب والعجاب
â–«اذا كانت الادارة بالظهور الاعلامي فرحم الله الإدارة
â–«المريخ برجاله
â–«قادرون علي تصدي كل من يقف  ضد مصلحة المريخ

        حاجة نتشة

â–«حلت بعثة الوصيف نهار امس بمدينة مروي لمنازلة الاهلي مروي مساء اليوم
â–«مباراة الوصيف اليوم لاتخلو من المفاجأت  ففي ارض الشمال تظهر العجائب كما ظهرت بعطبرة
â–«هل يفعلها ابناء مروي ويحققون الانتصار الاول لهم علي الوصيف 
â–«فكل شئ جائز

ولنا عودة 
âœچمنير عبدالمعروف لحاق بعيد
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى
إسماعيل حسن 

 يا روح جمال وبريمة وإبراهومة 


 * أمس واجه المريخ هلال الفاشر في الفاشر.. ولظروف الطباعة لم أنتظر النتيجة..
 * وكما هو معلوم... خسر الفريق مباراته الأخيرة في نيالا من حي الوادي  بهدف يتيم أليم.. وقلّص فارق النقاط المفقودة بينه وبين الهلال إلى ثلاث  نقاط.. وبذا فإن فقدان اي نقاط جديدة، ربما يعني فقدان الدوري الممتاز إذا  وضعنا في الاعتبار أنه في الأصل، وحسب العادة والتاريخ؛ محصور بينه وبين  نده التقليدي..
 * وكما هو معلوم أيضاً؛ تنتظر الزعيم في الفاشر نفسها مباراة أمام مريخها يوم الأربعاء القادم..
 * ولو يذكر القراء.. فإنني سبق وقلت قبل سفر الزعيم إلى نيالا، إن  مبارياته الثلاث أمام حي الوادي، وهلال الفاشر، والسلاطين، هي المباريات  التي ستلقي نتائجها الضوء على مستقبله في ممتاز هذا العام، إن كان قاتماً  أو مشرقاً..
 * قرار تولي جمال ابوعنجة إدارة الفريق الفنية بعد إقالة  الجزائري آية عبد الملك عقب الخسارة من حي الوادي مباشرة؛ يعنى أن مجلس  الإدارة يرى أن هذا الأخير هو السبب الرئيس لها؛ فهل إذا - لا قدر - الله  تعثر الفريق أمس؛ أو يوم الأربعاء القادم، تتم إقالة جمال ابو عنجة  أيضا؟؟!!
 * آية عبد الملك لم يكمل مع الفريق شهراً، ولم يشرف عليه سوى في ثلاث مباريات ، فهل تكفي للحكم عليه..؟؟
 * وهل إذا فاز في الثلاث مباريات نحكم عليه بأنه مدرب زمانه؟؟
 * الحكم على اي مدرب لا يكون عادلا إذا لم يستمر مع الفريق موسما كاملاً؛ أو يشرف على عشرين مباراة على الأقل..
 * أقول هذا ليس طلبا للمجلس بأن يبقى على آية عبد الملك؛ ولكن ليلزم الصبر  على جمال ابوعنجة أطول فترة ممكنة، وليته يجدد التعاقد مع الكابتن  إبراهومة ليشرفا معاً على الفريق في المرحلة المقبلة..
 * إبراهومة نجح  في الفترة القصيرة التي قاد فيها الفريق في أواخر الموسم الماضي؛ وطوّع  الظروف التي كانت تمر بنادينا تطويع خبير محنّك، كفل له الحصول على بطولة  الدوري عن جدارة واستحقاق..
 * وكم كان مؤسفاً أن يفتح المجلس أذنيه  للقيل والقال، ويصدّق أنه حرّض اللاعبين على التمرد لينالوا حقوقهم، ثم  يقيله بعد ذلك من إدارة الفريق الفنية..
 * ألا يعرف المجلس أن إبراهومة نشأ وترعرع وشب في ديار المريخ منذ أن كان شبلاً؟؟!!
 * ألا يعرف أنه اللاعب الوحيد الذي لم يتمرد أو يساوم أو ينساق وراء العروض المغرية حتى عندما كان اللاعب الأول في السودان؟؟
 * ألا يعرف أن المريخ هو الدماء التي تجري في عروقه، والهواء الذي يتنفسه..
 * في الورشة الأخيرة التي نظمها مجلس المريخ برعاية رابطة الدوحة بدار  الشرطة؛ من غير إبراهومة غلبته الدموع، وخانته العبرة وهو يتحدث عن حال  مجتمع المريخ؟؟؟!!
 * إبراهومة هو اللاعب الوحيد الذي لم يبتعد عن المريخ بعد الاعتزال، ولم يرفض له طلباً على الإطلاق..
 * ابراهومه اللاعب الوحيد الذي ظل يلبي نداء المريخ كل ما ناداه.. وبدون مقابل..
 * ختاماً... إبراهومة وجمال ابوعنجة هما الخيار الأنسب والأفضل للجهاز  الفني في المرحلة المقبلة... مع القناعة التامة بأن الصبر عليهما طوال ما  تبقى من الموسم الحالي؛ هو الكفيل بإعادة الفريق إلى سابق قوته وروحه  وأمجاده..
 ---------------------
 آخر السطور 
 ----------------------
 * المدرب الأجنبي مع ظروفنا الحالية؛ ما حبابو..
 * للمرة الثانية ننصح وزيرة الرياضة بأن تستشير قبل إصدار اي قرار حتى لا  تجد نفسها مضطرة للحسه، على نحو قراريها الأخيرين بشأن المفوضية والجمعيات  العمومية للأندية والهيئات الرياضية..
 * إذا رأت الحكومة المشتركة أنها عاجزة عن محاربة الدولة العميقة فلتتكرم علينا باستقالتها، أو تعجل بالانتخابات..
 * ما معقول التيار الكهربائي ينقطع في اليوم أكثر من مرة.. والماء يجف في  المواسير أربعة أيام.. وقفة الملاح يتضاعف سعرها عما كان عليه في العهد  البائد الله لا عادو..
 * بإختصار.... الاحساس العام وسط الشعب الآن هو....... حكومة مافي!!!
 * معقول يا حمدوك التجار غلبوكم؟؟
 * شعار - حرية سلام وعدالة - لا يعني أن تتساهلوا في الحرب على الفوضى والجشع ومحاكمة المفسدين..
 * وكفى.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حروف ذهبية
د. بابكر مهدي الشريف
شــداد أجـــاز الإجــازة
× أطلق دكتور كمال حامد شداد تصريحات تخص أوضاع الجمعيات العمومية للأندية، وكيفية إقامتها ودواعيها ومتى تقوم.
× الرأي عندي هو، أن دكتور كمال شداد أراد أن يقول لهل المريخ جمعية النادي التي تم عقدها لأجازة النظام الأساس هي شرعية ولا غبار عليها أبدا أبدا.
× حيث قال شداد لا يحق تعيين لجان تطبيع أو تسيير لتعقب المجالس المنتخبة إلا في ثلاث حالات هي، أولا أن تنتهي فترة المجلس، ثانيا أن يفقد المجلس شرعيته، أن يتقدم المجلس بالاستقالة الجماعية.
× وزاد شداد أن قيام الجمعية العمومية شأن يخص النادي أو الهيئة المعنية وحدها، ولا دخل لأية جهة أخرى فيها، غير أن هناك مطلوبات محددة جدا، تخص الاتحاد العام وهي تتماشى مع النظام الأساس للاتحاد الدولي وحسب.
× حديث شداد أراه لا يحتاج حتى لقراءة عميقة أو تحليل ، بل هو واضح وجلي، ومنه يقرأ ان الجمعية العمومية التي أقامها مجلس المريخ مؤخرا وأجاز بها النظام الأساس هي جمعية شرعية ومستوفية لكل مطلوبات النظام الأساس للاتحاد الدولي.
× إذن كل الحديث واللت والعجن الذي رأيناه وتابعناه من اللجنة القانونية للاتحاد العام برئاسة دكتور محمد جلال، راح شمار في مرقة.
× كنت أقول أن مدثر خيري يجد سندا قويا لأجل ذلك هو يسوط ويجوط كل هذا العمل غير مبال بلائحة أو قانون أو رضا من أهل الزعيم، فمثل هذه الأفعال لا تتم هكذا عبطا بلا تناغم وتواصل مع جهة لها القدرة على هز الكافة بقانون أو دونه، وقطعا أن ما يريده شداد لا توجد جهة تلغيه أو تغيره أبدا أبدا.
× أقول ذلك لأن شداد له القدرة على إقناع أهل الاتحاد الدولي بشرعية ما تم، وأن الرجل ينعم باحترام عريض من قادة الاتحادين الدولي والأفريقي بكل تأكيد ويقين.
× ولكن نسأل شداد إذا كانت جمعية المريخ شرعية فما بال توجيه اللجنة القانونية بالاتحاد والتي طلبت من المريخ رفع الجمعية لمدة شهر؟ وما هو موقف الجمعية من تلك الطعون التي شككت في قانونية الجمعية لعدم اكتمال النصاب؟ وما مصير الطعون التي أشارت إلي بعض التزوير والمخالفات التي شهدت عليها اللجنة القانونية بالنادي؟.
× خلاصة القول هو، إن شداد حدد شرعية جمعية المريخ بالخصوصية والأيلولة، ولكنه أغفل وتجاهل عدم اكتمال النصاب وكذلك المخالفات التي تمت بموجبها شكاوى وطعون من بعض أعضاء الجمعية العمومية.
ذهبيـــــــــــــــات
× أبوعشرين محمود امبدة ـ نمر ــ امير ــ التاج بعقوب السماني ـ الصيني ـ التكت ـ محمد الرشيد التش ــ رمضان.
× مبروك العودة الحميدة للانتصارات والفوز على هلال الفاشر بهدفي رمضان والصيني
× يستحق جمال أبوعنجة أن يستقبل بهكذا نصر من قبل نجوم المريح.
× أصبحنا نفرح ونبشر لفوز الزعيم على هلال الفاشر وتريعة البجا والبسوا والما بسوا.
× المريخ حرام يتعرض للهزائم خلال الدوري المحلي وهو يمتلك أفضل الخامات المحلية.
× لا بد لجمال أن يتحدث مع اللاعبين عن الفصل بين الحقوق والعمل الجاد داخل الملعب.
× لا بد لم ينزل أرض الملعب أن بتحلل من أي شيء غير الانتصار واللعب الجاد.
× مجلس المريخ تعتريه الكثير من العثرات والمنقصات ولكن هذا لا يجعلنا نتراخى ونخضع للهزائم.
× الفوز بالدوري الممتاز هو مطلبنا ولن نتنازل عنه بسبب خرمجة مدثر خيري ومن يلف لفه.
× تصريحات شداد تمهيدا لإجازة النظام الأساس وقبول مخرجات جمعية السبت.
الذهبية الأخيرة
× وعبر الذهبية الأخيرة لهذا الصباح نقول، تصريحات شداد تؤكد أن الرجل قد قبل مخرجات جمعية المريخ العمومية واعتمد إجازة النظام الأساس، وانتهى الأمر رغم الشكاوى والطعون.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*لعب دور البطولة..â€¬
 â€«âپ§â€«#هدافâ€¬âپ© | â€¬
 â€«المحترف السوداني في صفوف بيتربوره الانجليزي، محمد عيسى ينقذ فريقه مساء  اليوم من الخسارة 1-2 أمام كوفنتري ضمن الجولة 16 لدوري الدرجة الثانية  الانجليزي بتسجيله بهدف التعادل في الدقيقة 5+90.â€¬







*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**نقاط كروية*

*âœچزين العابدين يسن بابكر*

     *فوز معنوي مهم*

*استعاد لاعبو المريخ ذاكرة الانتصارات وصالحوا جماهيرهم بفوز معنوي مهم أمام مضيفهم هلال الفاشر واقتناص ثلاث نقاط مهمة في روليت الدوري بعد مباراتين سلبيتين مع حي العرب وحي الوادي لينتفض المريخ بملعب النقعة ويكسب الخيالة بهدفين لهدف من إمضاء رمضان عجب وعماد الصيني من ركلة جزاء ارتكبت مع الساحر التش ليرتفع المريخ بنقاطه إلى عشر نقاط ويتقدم في روليت الدوري في الترتيب الثالث مؤقتا حتى يعود تدريجيا إلى مكانه الطبيعي بالصدارة.*
*شوط المباراة الأول انتهى بتقدم المريخ بهدف المهاجم رمضان عجب في آخر دقائقه خلاله أدى الفريقان مباراة دون المستوى المطلوب إذ أكثر الفريقان فيه من اللعب في وسط الملعب مع أخطاء في التمرير وكان هلال الفاشر الطرف الأخطر خاصة في الدقائق الأخيرة قبل أن يسجل رمضان عجب الهدف الأول للمريخ في الزمن الإضافي للشوط الأول ويعلن الحكم عن نهاية الشوط عليه.*
*شوط المباراة الثاني تغير الوضع عما كان عليه بالشوط الأول وحاول هلال الفاشر إدراك التعادل فيما اعتمد المريخ على الهجمات المرتدة التي شكلت خطورة على مرمى الخيالة الى أن تمكن المريخ من إضافة الهدف الثاني أثر تدخل عنيف مع اللاعب الفنان التش داخل المنطقة المحرمة لم يتوان الحكم في احتساب ركلة جزاء صحيحة تقدم لها اللاعب الموهوب الصيني احرز منها الهدف الثاني الذي قتل به المريخ المباراة وحافظ به على انتصاره ليصالح لاعبو المريخ جماهيرهم بعد عدة نتائج مخيبة لآمال جماهيرهم ويشعلون من لقاء مريخ الفاشر بعد 72 ساعة.*
 *نقاط متفرقة*
*استعاد لاعبو المريخ ذاكرة الانتصارات بعد عدد من المباريات.*
*فوز معنوي مهم جدا في وقت عصيب على النادي ابتعد الجميع عنه بسبب المؤامرات التي تحاك فيه من قبل شلة الفشل والدمار بالنادي.*
*ثلاث نقاط غالية حققها المريخ بفوزه على هلال الفاشر بالأمس..*
*ملعب النقعة ملعب عصي على المريخ في المواسم الماضية.*
*أول فوز لابن النادي أبوعنجة مع المريخ.*
*تغييرات أبوعنجة كانت جيدة وحافظ بها على نتيجة الفوز.*
*شكل المريخ لم يكن جيدا ولكن الأهم الفوز الذي حققه.*
*يحتاج المريخ للكثير لتحقيق الفوز على مريخ الفاشر العنيد.*
*شارك اللاعب التكت العائد من الإصابة بعد فترة طويلة ولم يقدم المطلوب لبعده عن المباريات التنافسية.*
*شارك اللاعب السماني التكت في السوء وكان بعيدا عن مستواه الذي قدمه أمام حي الوادي.*
*التش كان في يومه رغم مشاركته كمهاجم واستطاع خلق عدة فرص وكان له دور مباشر في الهدف الثاني بعد اجباره لدفاع هلال الفاشر بارتكاب المخالفة معه التي نتج عنها الهدف.*
*بقى هلال الفاشر في المركز قبل الأخير بثلاث نقاط.*
*تصريح غريب من عضو المجلس علي أسد (صحاف المجلس) بأن من يطالبون برحيلهم عبر القروبات 200شخصا.*
*الاختشوا ماتوا أظنه أراد أن يقول إن 2000 قروب يطالبونهم بالابتعاد عن النادي.*
*كل يوم تصريح جديد وإذا رجعنا لدوره بالمجلس لا هم له إلا التصريحات وفي وقت الشدة أو بعد أي انتصار إداري لهم.*
*وقت رحيلهم اقترب بإذن الله*
*النادي أضحى في عهدهم مسرحا للنسور.*
*"والطوفان قادم إذا جد الجمهور المريخي.*
*أوقفت لجنة المسابقات الحارس منجد النيل وحولته للجنة الإنضباط وفقا لتقرير الحكم.*
*مواصلة الترصد للاعبي المريخ تستمر من قبل هذه اللجنة*
*لست مدافعا عن منجد ولكن لماذا دائما الجدية مع لاعبي المريخ..؟*
*من قبل العقرب واليوم منجد وما معروف غدا من! والأندية الأخرى كأنما لم يحصل شئ.*
*"هوان مجلس الفشل يشجع الجميع على النيل من نادي بحجم المريخ.*
 *نقطة أخيرة*
*ياجماهير المريخ سلاحك عضويتك ولاحل إلا بالعضوية لطرد شلة الفشل والدمار بالنادي.*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انباء عن عودة الزلفاني لتدريب المريخ بديلا للجزائري
.
.

اجري مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ اتصالات مع مدرب الفريق السابق يامن الزلفاني للتفاكر معه حول توليه إدارة فريق المريخ من جديد وقالت مصادر ان عدد من أعضاء المجلس الأحمر كثفوا اتصالاته بالمدرب التونسي لخلافة الجزائري آيت لكن ذات المصادر قال ان الامر به بعض التعقيدات التي اوضحها المدرب التونسي يامن الزلفاني
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*غارزيتو يهدد المريخ مجددا بالفيفا


عادت قضية المدرب الفرنسي دييغو غارزيتو ونادي المريخ الى الواجهة من جديد، بعد اقتراب موعد سداد متبقي متاخرات المدرب عن فترته الثانية في المريخ عام 2017.

وسدد المريخ في شهر سبتمبر الماضي مبلغ 100 الف دولار للفرنسي غارزيتو و80 الف دولار لابنه انتوني غارزيتو بعد تحركات قام بها رئيس النادي السابق جمال الوالي مع عضو المجلس السابق التركي اكتاي شعبان.

وتم الاتفاق مع غازريتو على سداد مبلغ 160 الف دولار متبقي المبلغ في العاشر من نوفمبر المقبل، ووافق الفرنسي وخاطب الفيفا عقب استلامه المبلغ بانه وصل الى اتفاق مع نادي المريخ.



وقال غارزيتو في تصريحات لـ”سبورت249â€³ انه في انتظار تنفيذ التزام نادي المريخ تجاهه بتحويل متبقي المبلغ في موعد اقصاه 10 نوفمبر.

واضاف” في حال عدم تحويل المبلغ، ساخاطب الفيفا مجددا، بعدم حصولي على مستحقاتي كاملة، واعتقد ان القرار سيسري على المريخ، ليس بامكاني تغيير القرار”.

وتولي غاررزيتو تدريب المريخ على فترتين، في 2015 وصل الى نصف نهائي دوري ابطال افريقيا، وفي عام 2017 تاهل الى مرحلة المجموعات من نفس البطولة، كما وصل الى مجموعات البطولة العربية
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بكري المدينة يرفض العودة الى بغداد بسبب مستحقاته المالية 

رفض بكري المدينة العودة إلى بغداد للإنضمام لتدريبات فريق القوة الجوية العراقي بسبب عدم إلتزام الأخير بتسليم مستحقات اللاعب من الصفقة البالغة )140( ألف دولار مناصفة بينه وناديه المريخ السوداني، سيما وأن ممثل العراق قام في وقت سابق بإرسال نصيب الأحمر.

في الأثناء هدد نادي القوة الجوية بإنهاء إعارة بكري بعد رفضه العودة من الخرطوم والانتظام في تمارين الفريق بعد انتهاء فترة العلاج الممنوحة له.

ووصل بكري إلى السودان بعد أن داهمته الملاريا ببغداد وذلك لتلقي العلاج.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يتدرب بملعب الفاشر الكبير

المكتب الإعلامي:الفاشر

يجري فريق الكرة بنادي المريخ في الساعة الرابعة عصر اليوم الأحد مرانا بملعب الفاشر الكبير تحت إشراف الجهاز الفني المكلف بقيادة جمال أبوعنجة إضافة لطاقمه المعاون ومن المنتظر ان يركز الجهاز الفني بدنيا مع اللاعبين الذين لم يشاركوا في مباراة هلال الفاشر فيما سيتم تخفيف الأحمال للاعبين الذين شاركوا في اللقاء.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس القطاع الرياضي يسلم اللاعبين حافز مباراة الخيالة

المكتب الإعلامي:الفاشر

قام رئيس القطاع الرياضي كابتن خالد أحمد المصطفى بتسلم اللاعبين حافز الفوز في مباراة هلال الفاشر وذلك صباح اليوم الأحد بمقر بعثة المريخ بفندق "درة الفاشر" وتأتي هذه في سبيل تحفيز اللاعبين لتقديم الأفضل في مقبل المباريات.
[
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلام في الشبكـ 
حسام حامد

 أسئلة ليست للإجابة..!!

 "لا أدري إذا كان الأديب السوداني الطيب صالح مشجعاً لنادي المريخ أو غيره  من الأندية السودانية؛ لكنني أظنه سيكتب هذا الحديث إذا قُدّر له معاصرة  شِلة سوداكال.. في كل الأحوال ليعذرني الطيب صالح كوني استلهمتُ طريقته  الشهيرة خلال كتابتي هذا المقال".

 •هل أرضية القلعة الحمراء ما تزال خضراء ناضرة أم أنهم ملؤها بالأخاديد والوعود اليابسة..؟!
 •هل طابق شاخور ما يزال يمتليء بالمتفرجين/المدربين ومحللي الأداء جلوساً على الكراسي البالية..!!
 •أما زالوا يحملون الأجهزة الفنية الحديثة على الهرب، إذ أن القلعة  الحمراء متسع الأحلام، لم تعد تتّسع لهم. كأني بهم يحسنون سيرهم الزاتية،  عبر الفوز بكأس السودان أو لقب الدوري غير الممتاز، ومن ثم يتراسلون مع  الفيفا شكواً من عدم استلام المستحقات المالية..!!
 •هل تم تضمين "شارب  آيت" إلى قائمة : " لسان اوتو فيستر" و "رمشة رآدان" و "برمودة مايكل  كروجر".. فضلاً عن "هايس ريكاردو" و"أبوية كاربوني" و حديثاً "علامات محسن  سيد"..!!
 •هل ما زالوا يتحدثون عن الألقاب الأفريقية والهلال يفوز بالدوري المحلي..؟!
 •وعن صلاح الأحوال الإدارية وانتصارات الفريق المحلية والاستاد خراب.. والمريخ مازال يخرج من الدور الأول..!!
 •أما زال المكتب التنفيذي في الخرطوم، والكتشينة والدومينيو والعطالة  وإتجار العضوية والتسلق الإداري، والاسترزاق باسم المريخ، ممارسات تتم في  دار النادي بأمدرمان..؟!
 •القلعة الحمراء هل تم إغلاقها للصيانة..؟!  المسبح وملعب الخماسيات والفضاء حول الاستاد هل توقفت أموالها عن الذهاب  إلى جهات أخرى غير خزينة النادي..!!
 •عبد الحي مستمراً في أمانة الخزانة أم أنهم خلعوه مع المحسوبين على جمال الوالي..؟!
 •اللاعبين الصبورين على شح المستحقات يسيرون سيرهم الحكيم .. ويعزفون لحنهم على العشب الأخضر ..!!
 •السادة الجدد لا يسمعون ولا يفهمون. يظنّون أنّهم وجدوا مفاتيح المستقبل.  يعرفون الحلول. موقنون من كل شيء. يزحمون الأسافير وصفحة النادي بالفيسبوك  التي تدعي كونها -الرئيسية- يزحمونها بالادعاءات الجوفاء ومسائلة  المدربين. يقولون كلاماً ميِّيتاً في نادٍ حي في حقيقته ولكنهم يريدون قتله  حتى تختفي آثار جمال الوالي..!!
 •من أين جاء هؤلاء النّاس..؟!
 •أما شاهدوا شاخور كيف يدير المريخ.. أما سمعوا عن أبو العائلة..!!
 •أما أصغوا للأهازيج والاحتفالات والعرضة شمال تنام مبكرًا ملىء شدقيها الدموع..!!
 •أما رأوا كمال عبد الوهاب يشيل ويحط؟ أما شافوا عيسى صباح الخير ينمو  ويثمر في منطقة جزاء الهلال؟ أما شاهدتم العجب سامقاً شامخاً ابنوسياً في  أدغال أفريقيا..؟!
 •أما سمعوا أهازيج رابطة الثورات التي تحمل نوبات السحور التي توقظ « رتم » المباريات بعد «خلوده» إلى الملل..؟!
 •أما قرأوا تأريخ النادي الذي تأسس في العام 1908..!!
 •هل يحفظ مادبوا سطراً من سيرة المريخ نحو كأس مانديلا. أسئلهُ يا كيغان  .. أسألوا  علي أسد عن رجالات المريخ عبر التأريخ، هل بإمكان هذا الأسد  الزئير ولو زئيراً زائفاً على أحدى صفحات أستاذنا القدير أبو بكر  عابدين..؟؟!
 •أما استمتعتم بجيل ابراهومة هل تعلقتم بمريخ 2003.. أين كنتم والمريخ يحاصر أندية الجزائر كالطرائد وهي في حماية أوكارها..؟!
 •هل تشعرون بالهزائم والمرارات هل تحبون المريخ كما نحبه..؟!
 •إذاً لماذا يحبونه وكأنّهم يكرهونه ويعملون على إعماره وكأنهم مسخرون لخرابه..!!
 •أجلسُ - هنا - مريخياً حائراً؛ بين قوم يحبون جمال الوالي وآخرين يكرهون  مجرد سيرته.. أنتمي إلى أمّة مقهورة واتحاد عام تائه.. ودولة تتكيء على  الخراب.. ومريخاب آثروا الصمت والابتعاد عن الاحتراب..!!
 •أنظر أليهم  يكرِّمون سجيناً وهم طلقاء، ولو كان أمثال هؤلاء يحق لهم تغير النظام  الأساسي. فبإمكان جمال الوالي تغير أسم المريخ إلى الهلال. لا عجب ولا  وجيعه في زمن الفجيعة..!!
 •انتقدنا جمال الوالي ومجالسه مجلساً مجلس،  حتى فتحت صفحات الصحف التي يملكها الرئيس الأسبق للإساءة إلينا عوضاً عن  تمجيد الفريق.. انتقدنا جمال الوالي حتى تمت محاصرة الصحف التي عملنا بها  وصارت تتسول المطابع المملوكة للنظام البائد براً بأبنه جمال..!!
 •كيف  نصمت على هؤلاء .. من الذي يبني لك المستقبل يا هداك الله وأنت ترى تشريد  اللاعبين الشباب، وتدعم في العاهات الإدارية ، التي تُميت النجيل وتحيي  الآفات.. يسألون المدرب عن الخسارة وينسون أنفسهم من الخسران المبين..!!
 •هل لجان العضوية ما زالت تمارس الاستجلاب والتسول بين مكاتب المريخ  التنفيذية مساهمة منها في تثبيت ادارات تجهلها.. متلاعبة ببطاقاتها الشخصية  .. ومستقبل النادي الذي صار دون هوية..!!
 •هل ما زالت الممارسات التي تعيق عمل المدربين مستمرة..!!
 •تكررون سيرة «لجان المكاشفة» عن أسباب الخسارة التي انتقدناها إبان مجالس  جمال الوالي .. الم تعلموا سوء تلك الفعلة هل تتم مسائلة المدرب عن خسارة  مباراة.. ماذا لو كسب الجولة المقبلة هل تتم ترقيته..!!
 •لو كنتم تعلمون ان مسائلة المدربين بالقطاعي احدى اخطاء جمال الوالي الإدارية هل كنتم ستكررونها..؟!
 •سيظن الجميع ان الإجابة (نعم) ولكنني على العكس أفضل الجواب بـ (لا)..!!
 •إذ أن هؤلاء يحاولون بشتى السبل الفاشلة التشبه بجمال حتى في الأخطاء..!!
 •هل شكاوى الفيفا ما تزال في صعود وأقدار نادي المريخ في هبوط..؟!
 •سبق لإدارة المريخ أقالة الألماني أنتوان هاي دون أي مباراة رسمية مع  الفريق. هؤلاء أقالوا آيت عبد الملك قبل ان يشاهد الغربال وهو ينتقى  الأهداف من بين قدمي الفرص..!!
 •في عهدهم تعاقد المريخ مع برازيليين، غادرونا دون ان يلمسوا الكرة ..!!
 •أما زالوا يحلمون أن يحققوا على جثة الإدارة مجلسًا
 يقوده سوداكال يبايعه أهل المريخ نكاية في مزمل ابو القاسم وجعفر سليمان وجمال الوالي..؟!
 •من أين جاء هؤلاء القوم..؟! بل - مَن هؤلاء الناس..؟!
 في القائم
 •هل ما زال عصام الحاج يمارس التصريحات الفضفاضة.. هل ما زال يدعي الثورية والنضال المريخي..!!
 •أين نادر مالك الرجل الذي يمارس الهدوء والرزانة في عصر الصراخ والمهانة.. أم أنه تاه بين صالات الوصول والمغادرة..!!
 •أين متوكل احمد علي هل انتهت مريخيته وآخرين بذهاب جمال الوالي..!!
  •واين عبد الله حسن عيسى واين عبد القادر همد وهاشم الزبير ود.عمر محمود خالد، أين عبد الصمد محمد عثمان والفريق طارق..!!
 •أين هم شباب المريخ بدءاً من حسام حامد. أين هم كبار النادي.. أين حجوج وليمونة والكيماوي وحسن يوسف..!!
 •هذا هو المريخ اجيال عديدة وخبرات ثرة لكن الأجيال لم تمارس التسليم والتسلم. بل تميزت بالخلاف والرحيل وترك الجمل بما حمل..!!
 •ليس للمريخ كبير كلهم «سواء» .. ليس للمريخ صليح كلهم «اعداء».. ليس للمريخ مستقبل كلهم «أثناء»..!!
 •لو قدر لكل مجالس المريخ الإدارية تغيير النظام الأساسي فهذا المجلس لا يستحق وهو غير مؤهل لتلك المهمة..!!
 •نعم يظن هذا المجلس انه انتصر على أمانة النظام البائد وسيطرة جمال  الوالي ومزمل أبو القاسم والوالياب لكنه خسر معركة في غير معترك..!!
 •سيطرة جمال انتهت بنهاية سيطرة المؤتمر الوطني وأمانته العامة للشباب والرياضة..!!
 •سيطرة هذا المجلس جاءت لعدم المنافسة ورئيسه فاز بالتزكية لذلك فالمريخ كان لقمة سائغة للغزاة السوداكاليون..!!
 •حتى قريش الذي كان يعرف نفسه في وقت من الأوقات بـ«رجل الوالي» وساعده الأيمن مارس انتصاره الشخصي لغياب المنافس..!!
 •الآن : هل علمتم أين هو المريخ يا أهل المريخ.. أم أن الاتكالية  والاعتماد على الآخرين هي السمة المريخية الأبرز في القلعة الحمراء..!!
 •إذا لم يجد كبار المريخ "رغم ضعفهم" حلاً لتجاوز المرحلة الحالية فعلى  شباب النادي الانتصار لمريخهم والسيطرة عليه حتى ولو عبر تسييره بالجهود  الذاتية والتطوع والنفرات وهي أفضل الف مرة مما يحدث حالياً وما حدث  سابقاً..!!
 •اجد كامل العذر للأصدقاء اللذين احتفلوا بتغيير النظام  الأساسي بعد ولادة عسيرة وقيصرية، فذلك الاحتفال كان نتاج تجارب مريخية  مريرة..!!
 •لكنني احتفظ برأيي الذي يقول " ان هذه الفترة وهذا هذا  المجلس بل ان كل البيئة المريخية -حالياً- غير صالحة لبذر بذرة النظام  الأساسي".
 •اسواء مافي المجتمع المريخي .. الإعلام ، الذي ما انفك يشعل  فتائل الأزمات .. دون ان يكون القائد الملهم للشباب فضلاً عن مناصبته  العداء..!!
 شبك خارجي
 # إذا كان هذا الحال هو حال المريخ، وهذا المجتمع هو مجتمعه، فإني لا أرى مستقبلاً واعداً له..!!




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#كبدالحقيقة
مزمل ابو القاسم 
#يفتي بغير #علم


إطلعت على الفتوى الخنفشارية التي اطلقها الدكتور كمال شداد حول مسوغات تكوين لجان تطبيع. بأمر اتحاد الكرة لبعض الإتحادات المحلية وأندية الدرجة الممتازة فتأكدت مرة اخرى بأن رئيس الإتحاد اصبح (خارج نطاق التغطية) وانه غير متابع للمستجدات التي طرأت على النهج الذي تدار به كرة القدم الإحترافية في العالم حالياً..
زعم شداد ان قرارات اللجنة القانونية وشئون الأعضاء في الإتحاد بتكوين لجان التطبيع للإتحادات و (أندية الدوري الممتاز) التي ينتهي امد مجالس إدارتها الإنتخابية  , ولا تقدم انتخابات عبر الخطوات القانونية الصادرة من جانب الإتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم , او تفقد شرعيتها القانونية لأي من مسوغات الفقدان , تعتبر قرارات اللجنة القانونية حيالها بتكوين (لجنة تطبيع) ملزمة ونهائية!..
إدعى لا فض فوه ان (لجنة التطبيع) التي يتم تعيينها من جانب اللجنة القانونية للإتحاد السوداني هي المعترف بها من جانبهم , واي اتحاد يتم إعلان لجنة تطبيع له يتوجب عليه تسليم اللجنة الجديدة فوراً , وحال عدم إكمال عمليتي التسليم والتسلم يستم حرمان الأندية المنتسبة للإتحاد المحلي من المشاركة في منافستي كأس السودان , والدوري العام المؤهل للدوري الممتاز (التأهيلي وسيتم تحويل الأشخاص في مجلس الإدارة السابق , الرافضين للتسليم الى لجنة الإنضباط في الإتحاد السوداني لمحاسبتهم)..
نقول له إن تكوين لجان للتطبيع بالأندية غير موجود في اي تشريع , ولا يسنده اي نص في النظام الأساسي للإتحاد العام..
لنضعه في الصورة ونزيل جهله ونساعده على عدم نشره , نذكر له ان الفيفا يكون لجان تطبيع للإتحادات الوطنية المنضوية تحت لوائه عندما تعجز تلك الإتحادات لأي سبب من الأسباب  عن أداء دورها وإنجاز مهامها المنصوص عليها في نظمها الأساسية من بينها إستقالة المجسل بكامله (مثلما حدث في مصر مؤخراً) , او بسبب التدخل الحكومي , او لإنتهاء دورة عمل المجلس , او اي سبب آخر..
ماذكرناه سابقاً يشير الى حدوث اوضاع غير طبيعية في اي اتحاد وطني تقعد به عن النهوض بمهامه في رقعة جغرافية بعينها لأن الإتحادات الوطنية تعد ممثلة للفيفا في بلدانها وليست ممثلة لبلدانها في الفيفا كما يتوهم شداد وخبراؤه المزعومون..
في تلك الحالات يقدم الفيفا على تكوين لجان تطبيع تكفل للإتحادات المتأثرة معاودة نشاطها الطبيعي , ومن هنا جاءت التسمية (لجان التطبيع) ,لأنها تستهدف إعادة الأمور الى طبيعتها في الإتحاد الوطني المتأثر..
التطبيع المذكور اعلاه لاينطبق على الأندية لأنها متعددة الأنشطة وتضم العاباً اخرى لا علاقة لها بكرة القدم , بل ان حالها من حال كرة القدم , مثلما يحدث في نادي المريخ الذي يمتلك عشرة مناشط اخرى , الكرة وانشطة ثقافية واجتماعية اخرى لاعلاقة لإتحاد الكرة بها من قريب او بعيد..
تكوين النادي نفسه يلزمه من ناحية قانونية بتنظيم اربعة انشطة على الأقل والمريخ مثلاً اسمه المضمن في اتحاد الكرة نفسه وفي النظام الأساسي للنادي هو (نادي المريخ الرياضي الثقافي الإجتماعي) , وليس نادي المريخ لكرة القدم , فكيف يقدم إتحاد شداد على تكوني لجنة تطيع بأمر اتحاد الكرة كي تدير كرة السلة والسباحة والشطرنج والتايكندو؟..
هل يفترض شداد ان المريخ مجرد نادٍ لكرة القدم , كي يسمح لإتحاده بالتدخل في شئون لاتتصل بمنشط كرة القدم؟..
مقارنة بدعة لجان التطبيع الشدادية التي تطبق في غير موقعها بما يفعله الفيفا يدل على جهل مريع بالميثاق الأولمبي الأساسي للفيفا والنظام الأساسي للإتحاد السوداني والنظام الأساسي للأندية المنضوية للإتحاد السوداني الذي لم يجد اي مادة تخول له التدخل لتعيين لجانه المبتدعة , فإستخدم مادة تتحدث عن (القوة القاهرة ) , بتسخير قبيح للمصطلح , وجهل فاضح بتعريفه وماهيته..
لو تم إشهار نادي الميخ على انه مجرد نادي لكرة القدم دون غيرها , او أنشأ النادي شركة لكرة القدم لربما جاز لإتحاد شداد ان يتدخل لتعيين لجنة تطبيع لها , علماً ان ان الإتحاد لا يتملك اي نص في نظامه الأساسي يجوز له تكوين لجنة تطبيع ..
التطبيع بمكن ان يتم بأمر اتحاد الجهل في الإتحادات المحلية المنضوية تحت لوائه بالقياس على مايفعله الفيفا مع اتحاداته الوطنية وبعد تضمين نص يجوز للإتحاد ان يتدخل لتكوين  تلك اللجان , والفتوى التي اطلقها شداد قبل يومين عن دعاوى ومتطلبات تكوين لجان التطبيع تدل على جهله المريع بالقوانين التي تنظم شئون الكرة عالمياً و وطنياً , وتشير الى عدم علمه بالفوارق الهيكلية في التكوين بين الإتحاد والنادي!..
رئيس الإتحاد يفتي بغير علم , ولا يكلف نفسه عناء الإطلاع على القوانين المحلية والدولية قبل ان يطلق آراء وفتاوى مثيرة للسخرية ومع ذلك يصفه بعض حوارييه بالعالم والخبير الدولي!..
ليس من حق إتحاد الكرة ان يشرف على اي جمعية عمومية لأي ناد في السودان لأن القانون  يلزم كل نادٍ بإمتلاك اربعة مناشط على الأقل , لايشترط ان يكون من بينها كرة قدم..
من يمتلك فريقاً للكرة ليس للإتحاد اختصاص يخوله التدخل في شئونه بتعيين لجنة تطبيع له , لوجود انشطة اخرى فيه .ز
نوصي شداد بأن يراجع النظام الأساسي للفيفا , قبل ان يفتي بغير علم وينشر جهله على الملأ..

آخر الحقائــــــق

المريخ لديه فريق لكرة السلة , بدأ نشاطه في العام 1930, وشارك في تأسيس اتحاد السلة في العام 1948 فهل يجوز لإتحاد السلة ان يدس انفه في شئون المريخ بتكوين لجنة تسيير له ؟..
لو جاز لإتحاد شداد ان يسمح لنفسه بتكوين لجنة تطبيع للمريخ لإمتلك إتحاد السلة الحق نفسه..
ولامتد الإختصاص لكل الإتحادات التي يتمتع المريخ بعضويتها..
نستغرب صمت اللجنة الأولمبية السودانية على التغول غير القانوني الذي يمارسه اتحاد الدكتاتور على بقية المناشط , مع انها معنية به , ومخولة بإدارة كل النشاط الرياضي في السودان..
صدق من وصف هذه اللجنة العاجزة الكسيحة بأنها فاقدة للقدرة على المبادرة ومصابة بشلل تام , يجعلها غير مؤهلة لإنجاز مهامها وإلا ما صمتت على التورم غير الحميد لإتحاد الفساد العام..
لا هي حي فيدعيى ولا ميت فينعى ..
السؤال الذي يبعث على الحيرة يتعلق بمسببات ودوافع التدخل السافر لإتحاد الكرة في شئون اعضائه , لماذا يفعل ذلك؟..
لماذا لايحترم نظامه الأساسي نفسه , الذي يلزمه بضمان استقلالية أعضائه ؟..
لماذا يعتقد ان انديته واتحاداته تضم إداريين قاصرين , لايعرفون مصالح مؤسساتهم ؟..
تمدد عنترة لأنه لم يجد من يشكمه..
لو صح ان نصر الدين حميدتي نائب رئيس الإتحاد للشئون المالية عازم على التصدي للتجازوات الإدارية والمالية التي ارتكبها رئيس الإتحاد على مدى عامين فسنشد على يده ونسانده ..
كنا في غاية الإستغراب من خنوع أعضاء المجلس لدكتاتورية رئيسهم وتغوله على صلاحيات المجلس..
هذا الوضع غير طبيعي ولا متوقع في اكبر اتحادات السودان..
نتوقع ان تنصلح الصورة المقلوبة في الإتحاد إذا تجاوب أعضاء الإتحاد مع مذكرة حميدتي التي نتوقع لها انت تحدث ذات مفعول مذكرة العشرة الشهيرة في المؤتمر الوطني..
لايصح إلا الصحيح..
إستشرى الفساد وعم برعاية مباشرة من رئيسه , الذي مكن زوجته من الحصول على عشرين الف دولار من اموال اتحاده بلا وجه حق..
بحمد الله افلح المريخ في تجاوز محطة التعثر وظفر بفوزٍ ثمين على هلال الفاشر ..
تحسن الأداء قليلاً بدخول عناصر جديدة , لكن المستوى العام مازال بعيداً عن المأمول ..
خطفت الدكة الفنية للمريخ الأنظار من اللاعبين بوجود العملاقين حامد بريمة وجمال ابوعنجة فيها ..
سعدنا بالأسطورتين , ونتمنى لهما التوفيق..
كنا نرجو ان نذكر اسم خالد احمد المصطفى معهما , لكنه استهلك كل رصيده بسبب كنكشته مع مجلس الفشل..
آخر خبـــر : العين على لقـــاء السلاطين..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقيع رياضي-------معاوية الجاك

اأبو عنجة يفضح الجزائري

 بنفس العناصر وبعد (72) فقط من خرمجة الفريق أمام الوادي نيالا قدم المريخ واحدة من أجمل وأفضل مبارياته خلال الفترة الاخيرة بعد تولي الكابتن جمال أبو عنجة مهمة الإشراف الفني على فريق الكرة أمام هلال الفاشر بملعب النقعة بالفاشر عصر أمس وحقق الفوز بهدفين لهدف ضمن الدوري الممتاز
* كل ما فعله أبو عنجة هو إبعاده للعناصر الهشة والرخوة ضعيفة المردود والإستعاضة عنهم بعناصر مقتدرة وإهتمامه بصورة كبيرة بمنطقة الوسط الذي كلمة السر فكان أن دانت السيطرة للمريخ منذ بداية المباراة
* أبعد النيجري متواضع القدرات ماماني رحماني من الوسط وهذا اللاعب أشبه ب(التِقِل) في حركته فهو بطيء  الحركة والقوى على مجاراة الإيقاع السريع لزملائه في الوسط خاصة التش
* أبعد أبو عنجة سيف تيري الذي كان عالة على الفريق منذ فترة بعيدة وظلت المقدمة الهجومية ضعيفة بلا خطورة بسبب المستويات الهزيلة التي قدمها تيري
* دفع أبو عنجة بالنفاثة رمضان عجب في المقدمة الهجومية بعد أن كان الجزائري يحبسه في الوسط المدافع ليخسره الفريق خاصة في ظل الغيابات المؤثرة لعناصر المقدمة الهجومية (الغربال بالإصابة والعقرب بالإعارة)
* إستعان بالنجم الموهوب محمد هاشم التكت والذي رغم إبتعاده الطويل عن الملاعب إلا أنه قادر على تقديم الإضافة النوعية ولو كان يلعب بربع مستواه
* دفع بالنجم القوي على الجبهة اليسرى محمود أم بدة هذا اللاعب الذي سيكون له شأن كبير في مستقبل المريخ والكرة السودانية
* دفع باللاعب عماد الصيني في الوسط بدلاً من منطقة قلب الدفاع فاجاد الصيني وكان أحد نجوم المواجهة
* إهتم أبو عنجة بالوسط لعلمه التام بأهميته الكبيرة دفع بالثنائي محمد الرشيد والصيني وأمامهما التكت والتش بجانب السماني وعجب في المقدمة الهجومية وتابعنا تقدم التكت ليكمل المقدمة الهجومية في كثير من زمن المباراة مما يكشف أن أبو عنجة منح التكت أدواراً هجومية للإستفادة من خفة حركته ومهترته العالية ليشكل ثنائية للعجب في الهجوم
* التكت ومقارنة بغيابه الطويل نعتقد أنه قدم مباراة جيدة جداً وحال إكتملت عافية هذا اللاعب سيشكل الإضافة المطلوبة بجانب التش متى ما تحرر من تعقيد اللعب
* مما أفاد تميز المريخ بالامس المستوى المتميز جداً جداً للاعب محمد الرشيد والذي قدم في المباريات السابقة مستويات متأرجحة طلوعاً ونزولاً في مستواه
* بالأمس غابت عيوب حمو مثل عدم السيطرة على الكرة وهي بين قدميه وفقدانها بسرعة بجانب تمريراته الخاطئة المتكررة حيث لعب بمزاجٍ عالٍ وصنع الهدف الأول بمجهود فردي كبير
* نعتقد أن تألق حمو بالأمس يعود لوجود الصيني والتكت والتش بجانبه والذي كان له الأثر الكبير في أن يبدع على النقيض من المباريات السابقة حيث كان يلعب بجانبه النيجري البطيء ماماني
* كيف لا يهتم جمال بالوسط منطقة المناورة وهو إبن هذه المنطقة أيام كان لاعباً في صفوف المريخ العظيم فصال وجال في وظيفة المحور
* لم يأت جمال بلاعبين من خارج كشف المريخ بل إستطاع بذكاء وشجاعة أن يدفع بتشكية تمتلك القدرة على تقديم مستوى جيد لأن التناغم بينها على قدرٍ عالٍ
* وجود لاعب مثل ماماني في الوسط من شأنه أن يعيق حركة الوسط ويؤثر سلباً على ظهورهم لأنه يلعب في مساحة محدودة ولا يطارد ولا يجيد السرعة في الحركة ولو كنت مكان ابو عنجة لأبعدته نهائياً عن المشاركة حتى موعد التسجيلات والإستعاضة عنه بالغاني المتميز نيلسون لازغيلا
* تفوق جمال أبو عنجة على الجزائري بالقاضية وفضحه تماماً وأكد أنه عبارة عن مهرج وليس مدرب ويكفي دليلاً الخرمجة التي تابعناها خلال المباراتين السابقتين أمام حي العرب بالقلعة الحمراء والوادي نيالا بملعبه
* المدرب الذي لا يستفيد من الخامات الموجودة لديه ولا يمتلك القدرة على تطويعها لفائدة المجموعة هو مدرب فاشل وضعيف وهذا ينطبق على الجزائري الذي فشل في الإستفادة من الخامات الموجودة في كشف الفريق

*توقيعات متفرقة* ..

* حارس المريخ علي عبد الله أبو عشرين لا ندري سر تراجع مستواه بعد أن كان النجم البارز وصاحب التأثير الأكبر في ثبات خط الدفاع
* قد نجد له العذر لو تراجع مستواه في مباراة أو ثلاث ولكن تراجع مستواه منذ نهاية الموسم السابق وبالأمس تسبب في هدف هلال الفاشر في الزمن البديل للمباراة من خلال إبعاده الخاطىء للكرة
* أبو عشرين هو الحارس الأول والأساسي الذي يعتمد عليه لأن منجد لا يعتمد عليه في ظل تهوره وأخطائه الكارثية ولذلك نطالب أبو عشرين بأن يهتم بالتدريبات أكثر ويجلس مع نفسه ويعيد حساباته
* التاج يعقوب هذا اللاعب المظلوم ظل حبيساً في خانة الطرف اليمين منذ قيده في كشوفات الفريق وهي ليست خانته فهو لاعب الوسط المتميز ورغم ذلك ظل يقدم مستويات راقية على الطرف اليمين
* التش .. نكرر ما ظللنا نكتبه عنه دوماً .. متى سخر قدراته للمجموعة وإنتهج أسلوب الكرة السهلة السريعة بالتمرير للزميل سيفيد الفريق كثيراً جداً
* بالأمس كان التش رائعاً وبديعاً .. وروعته لا علاقة لها بأن تسبب في الهدف الثاني من الإنطلاقة النموذجية ولكن منذ بداية المباراة وضحت إيجابيته للمجموعة من خلال اللعب السهل ومعاونة محمود أم بدة على الجبهة اليسرى
* السمساني الصاوي هذا النجم الموهوب بدأ يستعيد مستواه السابق قبل تجربته الإحترافية بالإتحاد الليبي وقدم خلال مباراة الوادي نيالا مباراة ممتازة جداً وبالامس واصل مستواه الطيب وإن لم يكن بذات الصورة أمام الوادي
* أرضية ملعب النقعة فاجأنا ونحن نشاهدها في صورة ممتازة تفوقت على أرضيات كل الملاعب ذات النجيل الطبيعي فالتحية لإتحاد الفاشر على الأجهود الكبير في تحسينها ..
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ترتيب الدوري الممتاز ||

نعدكم الجولة القادمة سنكون في الصدارة كالعادة â†‘


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*أزمة”مكتومة” في اتحاد الكرة بشأن اللاعبين مطلقي السراح
بواسطة باج نيوز في يوم 27 أكتوبر 2019 3:46 م
 35
 مشاركة
الخرطوم: باج نيوز

قالت مصادر لـ”باج نيوز” إنّ اللجنة المنظّمة باتحاد كرة القدم السوداني تلقّت اليوم”الأحد” إخطارًا من لجنة شؤون اللاعبين، طالبت خلاله بمنع مشاركة أيّ لاعبٍ ينتهي عقده، حال لم يوقّع عقدًا جديدًا أو ينتقل إلى نادٍ آخر.

وفي المقابل، طالب رئيس الاتحاد كمال شداد لجنة المسابقات بعدم منع مشاركة أيّ لاعبٍ مطلق السراح، ومنح الضوء الأخضر للمشاركة مع ناديه، وإلزام ناديه بدفع راتب شهرين.

ومن المنتظر أنّ تبدأ التسجيلات الشتوية في السودان مطلّع ديسمبر المقبل.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*باني لـ”باج نيوز”: لاعب المريخ وجّه ألفاظًا للحكم استدعت تحويله للانضباط

الخرطوم: باج نيوز

أوضحت لجنة المسابقات باتحاد كرة القدم السوداني أنّ لجنة الانضباط تملك القرار النهائي بشأن اللاعب منجد النيل لما بدر منه في مباراة فريقه أمام الوادي نيالا.

وقال رئيس لجنة المسابقات الفاتح باني في تصريحٍ لـ”باج نيوز” إنّ لاعب المريخ منجد النيل خرج عن طوره، ووجّه إساءاتٍ وألفاظًا بالغة لحكم المباراة ما دعا إلى تحويله إلى الانضباط.

وتلقى منجد النيل في مباراة فريقه أمام الوادي نيالا بطاقة حمراء عقب إطلاق الحكم لصافرة نهايتها.

وفي سياقٍ آخر، وصف الفاتح باني اتهامه بالانحياز إلى نادي هلال كادقلي بـ”التهريج”، مؤكّدًا أنّه مع القانون ولا ينجاز لنادٍ لحساب آخر.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

**المريخ يتدرب بروح معنوية عالية إستعدادا للسلاطين*

المكتب الإعلامي:الفاشر
أجرى فريق الكرة بنادي عصر اليوم الأحد مرانا ساخنا بملعب الفاشر الكبير وسط روح معنوية عالية للاعبين بعد الفوز على هلال الفاشر، وقد حضر التدريب 21 لاعبا في ظل غياب النيجري مماني رحماني الذي منحه الطبيب راحة بعد الوعكة الصحية التي ألمت به مؤخرا، وقد قام الجهاز الفني المكلف بقيادة أبوعنجة خلال المران بتدريب اللاعبين على التسديد المركز على المرمى إضافة لتدريبات سرعة نفذها نجوم المريخ عقب الحركات الإحمائية الخفيفة التي قام بها اللاعبين ومن المنتظر أن يؤدي الفريق غدً الإثنين مرانه الرئيسي لمواجهة الأربعاء امام مريخ الفاشر..
*

----------

